# Hammersmith Hospital : Part 30



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to youi all


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Me first!!  

This is a quickie as I'm off to HH in a while for a scan, bloods and for dh to do a semen sample in readiness for another tx in December or January.

Can I ask a quick question?  We saw Mr Trew a few weeks ago for a consultation to decide what to do.  He suggested an antagonist protocol and hopefully taking the embryo to blasts.  He said he wanted to do some tests with my next cycle (today) and will then see me again to discuss the results and all being well I'll start in December or January. 

My question is this.  I paid £160 for the initial consultation and another £200+ for the tests as this now no longer falls within the IVF package price.  Will I have to pay another £160 to see Mr Trew to discuss the findings of the results on Friday?

Thanks for your help ladies.

love

Sarah x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

knowing how my cons at HH was I would say you would have to pay again. But why don't you call the sec or email dr Trew directly? then you will know for sure.
If you have to pay, why don't you ask him to email you the tests that need doing and see if you can get them done NHS via your GP. My GP has helped me in the past like that with some tests. ( some tests can't be done NHS as too new or too expensive).

Future Mummy


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi FM

I did ask his secretary and she said she thought we'd have to pay again.  I just thought I'd ask on here 'cos I was hoping she was wrong?!!    I think that's a bit steep myself and shall be telling Mr Trew that myself seeing as he told me that some of the other hospitals charge you for every single thing!  Looks like HH are doing the same?!

Anyway, must dash.  Thanks for the advice.

Sarah x


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

I actually need to give HH a call to get a copy of my records for the new clinic...

Hi to all, hope you're doing well

Secret B
x


----------



## christinen (Nov 6, 2008)

I just got off the phone with HH. I spoke to Mr Lavery's sectary and explained my situation, about being discharged from the Gynaecology outpatient, and they couldn't offer me an appointment, etc. etc. She was really sweet, and was actually furious at the way they behaved. She told me she'd put me through to the manager, Pravin, and would explain to him first, what my situation was. Well, to my luck, Pravin was not around, but another lady helped me, and said that since my cycle was unsuccessful, I would be re-listed automatically in the out patients clinic. (See what happens when you use the Manager's name??) ANyway, she booked me for an appointment for the 17th of December with another consultant, called Ms. Carby. (Never heard of her.) I asked her why I couldn't see Mr Lavery, and she said that they have a new system, sort of first come, first serve. HSe said that Mr Laver is fully booked up until March, so I just took Ms. Carby. But I don't think i'm going to use HH again. I read up on the net, and saw that this clinic called  Assisted Reproduction and Gynaecology Centre, in London had one of the best results. A 63% success rate is fantastic i think. They charge £2500, the same as HH. They are located at Wimpole street in Central London. Has anyone heard of them, or tried them? 

Secret Broody - Where exactly is UCH? And what are the costs? Also what are their statistics? It feels so horrible to back to the drawing board. 

Thanks to all of you for your messages of support, and good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Christinen- I'll PM you now with info xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Christinen, Anna Carby is excellent so you are actually lucky to be booked with her. 
As for the ARGC, in Harley street, they are much much more expensive than HH. 
They are well known , as well as the Lister. 
Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Christinen - to confirm what FM said - Anna Carby is excellent. I would see her everytime if possible, she was my consultant and I was delighted with her as many ladies on this thread are.

FM, hope you are well x

Good luck today with the scan mystery mummy to be, however you have been a very naughty girl!  

Secret Broody, glad your appt went well, will you be starting to move things forward quite quickly for your next cycle - whatever it may be?

Biddy and Jacks - hope you are both keeping well

 to all ladies who are sad at the moment, thinking of you

 to all ladies in cycle

NF
xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Anna is very nice indeed. ARGC has great stats but as you will see from the ARGC threads on here you are lucky to get away with a cycle there for less than £10k incl drugs! They charge every time you have a blood test and as they get you doing them nearly every day during stims it can sure mount up. They also get most people to do lots of extra tests, scans, extra drugs etc all of which cost. also if high FSH is your problem then they wont let you cycle until it is lowered. Most people there rave about them but they do have issues with admin as they are so popular and queuing for bloods, appts and scans. One friend on another thread left as she thought they wer too conveyor belt. So some of the problems people feel about HH are the same everywhere!

Sarah - you should have got one consultation post the cycle as part of the package - was one of these ppts that one?

EBW - I am going to PM you later.

Betty


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

christinen - Glad you got it sorted!! Like the others have said anna is lovely, very glam!! I have never had her but i have met her and she is very helpful etc!  

ARCG, again like the others have said, is very good but very expensive, not sure what the £2,500 was! the tx is very intense, they basically monitor you everyday.  They are well known for immune problems.  They are very successful. a friend of mine got her BFP from there.  A lot of women go there for their last chance as it is so expensive, we did think about going there but i would problaby have to give up work cos of all the monitoring and couldn;t afford to.   

I am thinking of going to the lister.

Future mummy - who is your consultant at the lister?  have you any comments etc about them?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

the Lister is very good, but expensive although not as much as ARGC. they do the same than ARGC but don't push on immune issues as much and don't treat NK cells increased rates with IVIG unless requested by patient as they know it has some bad side effects and not very well known in the long term effect, so unknown territory for babies. However ARGC is the place to go to if you want treatment for immune issues and IVIG. 
The Lister, does treat more gyne problems as it is an hospital.

*Mini Mouse *: My consultant is Dr Alison Taylor. She is FAB and very good at listening and will always take the patient preference on board. She also has ideas , that are less conservative than HH. She does not push for extra treatment .

Dr Wren is also very good but a bit more blunt in her approach.

Dr Abdalla is the clinical director and is very good too but often away , so difficult to be seen by him.

Dr Thum does the immune issues, I was not impressed. He is an academic more than a people person and did not know much about gyne stuff such as adenomyosis. He is really into immune research, and I thought it was difficult for him to tell me which tests I should do. He could give me all the list of them but as to which one would be something that could be an isssue for me, did not know. Did not know much about adenomyosis either.waste of money that was.

Anna Carby at HH is the best but will follow a very conservative approach too as she works at HH. Would be interesting to know how she would be if she went to work say at the Lister.

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks FM for that.   I'm still unsure where to go, either UCH or lister. I have no gynae problems, going to get DHs boys tested for dna fragmentation, karyotyping etc.  I keep changing my mind Aggggghhhhhhhh!!!! we are going to the open evenings in dec for both clinics.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I went to open evening at Lister , and really liked the feel of it. It is free, and they answered all my numerous questions   ( Dr Abdalla was presenting).

Future Mummy


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

I've been for consultations at Lister and ARGC, and was also impressed by Alison taylor at the lister. HOwever, given the choice I would have gone to ARGC as they have the better stats. I fundamentally don't believe in the immune issues, but if I'd gone to ARGC probably would have succumbed as if you're paying their prices you might as well follow their precise protocol, who knows what it is about their system that works (other than that they select their patients more carefully than do the LIster or HH or many other clinics). 

I hated the treatment at ARGC, though, the fact there is no appointment list for scans in the morning, so you get there at 7, sign on the list, and then wait til after 8 to be seen as the docs don't start til 8. They also withheld some results from me once I got pregnant spontaneously - results I'd pad nearly £3000 for so I think that's really dodgy. I suspect the results would have said I needed IVIG (the immune treatment) but there I was successfully pregnant and carried to term with no IVIG, so they weren't keen on me having the results. 

In the end I much prefer HH. They are science-based, they talk to me like I'm a grown-up, they answer my questions and they are incredibly patient friendly (most of the time) in terms of scheduling etc. I only had 1 bad experience there and that was over 3 years ago now. HOwever, if you aren't getting pregnant there or you don't have such a good experience, I think it's definitely the right thing to change.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 11 November 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    
Mini Mouse  
Secret Broody 
Lisa x 
bobbymole 
christinen 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

bry 
joy56 
ellenld 
Cookie66 
Englishsetter 
Pumpkin1 
Sudsy 
bobbymole 
christinen 

Welcome back SarahTM  and Julie-Anne 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

* Englishsetter * ET 8/11/08 PUPO PUPO 
*Devilinya * EC 11/11
*ELondon * started stims second tx 3 November  
*Allisa * currently d/r scan on 2 October 
*Cookie66 * EC 17 Oct 08  
*woo-* -suppressed scan 14/10 
*Emlapem * starting DR for FET 16/10  
* ellenld * IVF early 2009 
* Pumpkin1 * 1st appt early Nov 08 
* bobbymole * official test date 8/11  

*LADIES IN LIMBO   *  

*Emm21*  29 September first scan showed small sac, further scan 17 Oct    News?

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 13th
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF hopefully Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 coord appt 27 Nov 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* Mrs GG * HSG 21 Oct coord appt January 09 
* Roxy x * coord appt 6 Nov goodluck^

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

* christinen * BFN 10/11   
*mini mouse * low beta (29) so sad to announce arrival of the old witch 
*Secret Broody * BFN Nov 08  followup 26 Nov
*Roxy x * non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
Gaye - 
homegirl  
SarahTM [/] hopefully tx before Christmas depending on the old witch 
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  

MUMMIES TO BE    

 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 (please remember its STILL a secret) 
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October  
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Future Mummy - BFN Oct 08, Lister   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

excellent news secret person. I take it the scan went well as there is an EDD! wonderful!   .


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all 

well i am quite new to this to and have only been to HH i had my first NHS tx there, and my next one is now due in Jan/ Feb
they are going to try me on a antagonist protocol ICSI have to do a bit of research on that does any one know about that protocal?

also can any one recommend the acu at HH i was thinking of trying this next time round!!

 thinking of all of you all going through TX  

and also all with good news  

roxy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Roxy,

Like Bobbi 3 said it is a much easier protocol on the body than the long one. No D/R so no putting you in a menopause state. You start stimming day 2, then day 5 ( if I remember well) they give you an ovulation suppressant like orgalutran, so that you don't start to ovulate too quickly with all the stimming, so from day 5 you have two injections ( orgalutran and stimmulation drug) to do in the morning, your first scan is day 7 ( I think) and then you continue to take the 2 injections until ready for EC , then you inject ovitrelle or similar drugs to ovulate and that's it. So no Buserelin, less headache.
No suppress scans. 
Lots of     for your treatment.

Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow, what a lot of news on here lately.

Roxy, I'm having tx Jan/Feb & was going to do the accu at HH so we'll be cycle buddys hopefully!

'Mystery girl' congrats on your EDD, I'm assuming this is a good sign??

  to those who have had such sad news. Be strong.

I'm getting excited that my tx is getting near but worried that I'm setting myself up for a big dissapointment   How did anyone else weigh up their feelings before tx?

Catherine


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

hey Ladies I haven't posted much since we started this cycle as I have been trying to hide from it.

It has been our best go yet, I had 16 eggs, 12 were mature enough to use, we had 9 fertilise, we had 2 Good 4cell embies put back on Oct 31st and they have rung today to say it's worked we have a   and our levels were 339 so a really good positive.

Booked a scan for 2 weeks time, we are so excited to have done it.

Hope you are all well

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey Woo, great news! congratulations  

Future Mummy


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Woo hoo!! Congrats Wendy!!   Wonderful news!!


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Davinia, hon, any news on your EC? xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Wendy that's fantastci news - so pleased for you xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Biddy - you must be getting close to your due date hun, how long have you left now? Hope you are ok?

Jacks - about 8 weeks to go?!

xxx


----------



## Pumpkin1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Well ladies,

I have officially started treatment at CRM London (last Fri -prostap injection....just waiting for 'ole   to turn up now!!!!)  

So will not be with you lovely ladies after all.  

I am obviously   that this works for us....but if not it'll be back to HH for us (to see where we are in the NHS list) 

I will still be popping back in to see how you're all doing but in the meantime it's bye from me and sending you all lots of  

Love Pumpkin xx


----------



## christinen (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations on your wonderful news Woo! 

Just to touch base with th HH girls, I'm feeling much better. Been busy with refurbishing/redcorating our new home, and find it really helps to be occupied. Wouldnt have done this well if it wasn't for all these goings on. Makes me sick to hear about the incident of Baby P!! Here we are trying everything we can to have and to hold our precious babys in our arms, and then you hear these sick stories! 

Looking forward to seeing Anna Carby now! Thanks for the feedback girls! I've never seen anyone other than Mr Lavery, so this should be interesting!!
Lots of love and good luck to all of you


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi ya hope you dont mind me jumping into this group   lol
someone help please with some info...
I'm waiting on an appointment to come through from hammersmith? How long does this usually take?
What is the process once i get an appointment? help.... x


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Woo: Congrats!! 

Christinen: Glad you have something to keep you busy during this time and that you're feeling much better   All the best of luck with Anna Carby!!

Pumpkin: Sorry to hear you're leaving this post  ... I too will be leaving this post shortly as I'll be starting treatment at UCH soon... But my foot isn't quite out the door as yet and when that time comes, I pop by now and again to see how the HH girls are doing...Keep us posted on your progress  

Northern Fox: I hope you 3 are doing very well xxx 

Bobbi/Cawallinger/Future Mummy/Davinia: Helllllooo and hope you're all well xx

Laura: Hello and welcome to the thread... . I'm not sure about your queation. Does it relate to an NHS appointment for IVF, a referral, or a coordination appointment? Have you been referred by NHS or is this a private treatment? I just don't want to give you the wrong info  

EBW: How are you feeling?

As for me, and as I had noted earlier I have now changed clinics to UCH, but I received through the post today a letter from the HH requesting my presence for an appointment to discuss my failed treatment cycle- Dec 18th!!    I'm glad I received a letter as I've heard in some cases that some are still waiting for that letter and appointment to arrive. I'll be attending all the same to see what we were up against...

Thats all from me

Sending positive vibes to all   

Secret B
xxx


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Back from Cornwall now - a whole week with no internet or mobile phones was bliss. But blimey, how much has gone on on this thread in this time! It's taken me about an hour to read it all!

Huge congrats to all those with good news - you are an inspiration.
To all those feeling sad at this time - I am thinking about each and everyone of you.
To the new joiners - welcome!

I am now half way through my 2ww. And am desperately trying not to analyse every twinge and achey patch, and there have been a few. Does everyone feel like they've (how can I put this delicately) been on a dirty weekend week for about 4 days after ET?!!! Plus I've had REALLY achey boobs - assume this is the progesterone sups - is it normal?

Had a nasty fall this morning, as the steps outside our cottage were really slippery. Thing my bum cushioned most of the blow, but have spent the whole days panicking that I've messed up our chances of a BFN - does anyone have any view on whether I've done any damage?

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

English setter - Hope you had a nice week!!     Your 'feelings' seem very good sign!!!      

I'm sure your embies are ok after their little trip on the step!!    

Becks xxxxxx


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Thanks a mill MM - that helps easy my v overactive mind.


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Hiya ladies,

it's been a while since I've been on, and my there's been a lot happening with you all. Congratulations to those who've had good news, and love and sympathy to those who've had the worst news imaginable.

I'm supposed to be taking a break from the whole baby making thing for a while which is why I haven't been about and I think it's done me some good - less obsessing  and more relaxing! I still want to have a baby more than anything, but I'm trying to take a 'what will be will be' approach, and make sure me and DH have a fun life regardless.

It's mid November now and the Oxford Street lights are on, so I feel I can share this next bit now...I am really looking forward to Christmas this year. I have told my entire family (& and DHs side) that we are spending Christmas alone - just the two of us. I'm planning to have really great food and drink, cr*p telly of _my_ choice and no running round the country visiting people, listening to other people moaning/arguing or generally spoiling my fun. (You may have guessed by now that I've had a few dreadful family xmasses!!!) After this rollercoaster year of failed treatment I think I deserve it! 

take care all,
Homegirl x


----------



## christinen (Nov 6, 2008)

Why have'nt I got any bubbles??


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

You have now!!


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all thanks for all the advise on antagonist protocol has really helped to know its not as long as the other ones !!

Catherine...great tx in Jan/feb too  

Wendy woo....congrats on the  

Sorry to hear all the sad news from some of you take care and stay positive  ^r

Laura..not sure about the wait prob does depend if its NHS or private 

speak soon 
Roxy x


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Apols been a bit AWOL my laptop has had a virus! (been playing up!)

Scooter / Nikki2008 - My heart go’s out to you and your DH.   How devastating, I am thinking of you and your families, take care.

Christenen - Sorry to hear of your BFN  

Massive CONGRATULAIONS on the surprise, mystery person   hope things are going well!     

Welcome WOO and congratulations on your BFP       

Jameson - How did your scan go on Thursday? Hoping your 2nd sac is nicely supporting your other twin!    

Emmat1010 - How did the coordination appointment go?

Well at EC on Tuesday they managed to retrieve 8 eggs, of which 1 was immature and 1 did not develop.  On Thursday 4 had developed to 4 cells, one 3 cell and one 2 cell.  I am now pleased to say I have 2 x 4 cell (grade 1.5 and grade 2) embies on board,   hopefully snuggling in!           The rest we have as frosties!  I still can’t quite believe how quick everything has happened,   I keep looking at the picture of my embies willing them to grow   
I must say I feel quite relaxed so far (might be due to the acupuncture) despite the brown spotting only just stopping since EC, and  feeling a bit ‘delicate’   down below. Have had a few cramps today too   .
My OTD is 25/11, (seems a bit early considering ET was only 13/11)?
Have been having lots of weird dreams and wondering if my embies were actually put back at all!  

Back to work Monday, did any one else have time off during the 2ww, I think I’ll go mad if I had any more time off.  Everyone keeps telling me to stay at home and relax…!

Englishsetter - Congrats on being PUPO! it appears we both have 2 x 4 cell (grade 1.5 and grade 2) embies on board, it will be interesting to see the result of our treatment.    

E London - Hows your treatment going?

Roxy - This treatment cycle (my first) I was on the antagonist protocol - nice and short and kind of in time with your natural cycle, and as FM said you start stimming on day 2 of your cycle (I used Gonal F), day 5 you start injecting with the antagonist injection (I used orgalutran) this is to prevent you ovulating too early, when you ring the clinic to register your treatment (usually on the 1st day of your cycle) you are told to go in for a scan usually between days 7 - 9, this is to see how many follies you have ready, if all is well you will be told the date and time of your late night injection, (this is to ripen your follies ready for ovulation) 30 - 38 hrs later you go in for EC, and hopefully 2 days later (or 3 days) you go back for ET.
Hope this helps! Good luck with your treatment!

Laura - This is my 1st cycle (NHS) I waited about 1 month from referral before receiving my appointment letter for my 1st appt at HH (this appointment they do your height, weight and check they have your investigations etc) approx 2 months later I received my coordination appointment letter in the post for the appointment within 2 weeks! This was at the beginning of October.  Treatment was to start October/November!! I was geared up for not starting treatment until Feb/Mach time, it all happened rather quickly, not that I’m complaining but would have liked some time to prepare myself as I have had a lot going on.  I do know that it can take up to 6 months from referral to treatment and with other clinics can be longer!   I was very fortunate and I first thought that I was given a cancellation appointment as I rang the clinic one time to check some details.  However I have since found out that different PCTs have different waiting times…..
I am now in the first few days of my 2ww and am thankful for this cycle.
If you would like any other info please feel free to PM me. Good luck with your treatment

Hi to everyone else and good luck to those in treatment!

Loads of love and baby dust   to all

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

My what a long post! sorry all........

Have just noticed, I'm sure my bubbles have gone down   please can I have some


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Woo - really lovely to see your news!!

Betty xx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Woo - congratulations!

We're doing well too, saw a heartbeat on Friday at 6w2d, and the embryo is measuring on track. Not ready to breathe a sigh of relief yet, but obviously a very good sign.

The clinic was incredibly busy on Friday, apparently they were doing 55 scans that morning! Apparently it's lots of NHS cycles coming through, which is a great thing.


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Excellent news britgirl, I am so pleased for you!  congratulations, I knew everything would be fine   for the rest of your pregnancy.

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Devilinya said:


> My what a long post! sorry all........
> 
> Have just noticed, I'm sure my bubbles have gone down  please can I have some


I have blown you some Davinia as you asked so nicely 

Rachel xx


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Davinia Sweetheart I've blown some your way too! Much     for you embies!
I'm having EC tom and am a little scared and excited. Only 3 eggs were showing on Friday so hoping at least 1 will fertilise!

Hello to everyone  

Elondon


----------



## christinen (Nov 6, 2008)

Devilinya - Good luck, and hope your 2ww flies by with a BFP at the end of it!   

Elondon - good luck for your EC tomorrow!! Hope all 3 fertilise!!   

Thanks so much for the bubbles, everyone!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Elondon, lots of      for tomorrow.    that you have 3 lovely eggs !   


EBW, how are you? hope you are feeling better with your kidneys  . 


Future Mummy


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

I have been wondering for ages what bubbles are...cld someone help me out? How do you get them and why do they go down?!? Feel like such a newbie!!

Devilinya - I'm on 2ww too and am now convincing myself that I am preggers! Prob no bad thing to be positive but just hope I'm not building myself up for a fall. DH is far more pragmatic bless him. Good luck and don't worry about those cramps - according to the 2ww thread it's good news! I had a week off after ET and am so pleased I did. But it's back to work tomorrow and I'm dreading it - a 3.5 hour commute yuck.

ELondon - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Hurry up, so you can join us other HH 2ww-ers.

Way to go Britgrrl - that's the kind of news we like to hear!

x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Englishsetter said:


> I have been wondering for ages what bubbles are...cld someone help me out? How do you get them and why do they go down?!? Feel like such a newbie!!


*So you want to know what bubbles are?

* Have you noticed how nice it is to give bubbles away? especially giving lots away?
* Have you noticed how you check your bubble count when you log on?
* That it means something special - but you cant quite put your finger on it?
* The feeling of giving a bubble is just as great as receiving one, its kind of like a warm fuzzy cyber cuddle.

Thats because bubbles are a currency of friendship - a small token that helps both you and your friend by temporarily taking your thoughts away - just for a second or two(Although lately it appears to take peoples minds on holiday for a couple of weeks )

Doesn't it feel nice to receive a bubble from a friend or even get one in secret from an unknown person while your not online

The Rules are simple....

1) Bubbles are currency, Love everyone - but don't give too many away

If you click on 'blow' you give that person a bubble...... *

Ive blown you some more and left you on 77


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Dakota - at long last I understand!


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

LOL yes at long last I understand the bubble system now too! Thanks Dakota  

Englishsetter, I'm hurrying, I'm hurrying! Actually feeling like a balloon at the moment. 45 days on Buserlin and 13 on Gonal F!  

Thanks for all the good wishes! 
And  for everyone who needs it!

Elondon


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bubbles don't go down, do they? unless we have a bubble monster  like we have a credit monster !  

Future Mummy


----------



## christinen (Nov 6, 2008)

Elondon - how did EC go?? All is well I hope!  

Future Mummy - I like your pic...very pretty!   How do you upload pictures on here? I have tried, but cant seem to get the hang of it!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Christinen, the photo has nothing to do with me  . Her name is Hermione Norris and she is one of the actors of my favorite series Spooks which is on tonight on BBC1 at 9 pm. I like to change my avatar for fun often, and depending of my mood and which series I am watching I change the photos. 
If you go to your profile and go to "forum profile information" and then to " I will upload my own photo " and click on "Browse", it should access your pics that you have saved in your documents. 

Hello to everyone  

Future Mummy


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Christinen I noticed the other day that your picture needs to be below a certain size though; I reduced mine from one I downloaded direct from camera (2Mb) to 800b or something like that. 

ELondon I know how you feel even though I didn't downreg for nearly as long as you - poor thing. My belly is like a balloon at the mo and I can't even imagine what I'll feel like if do actually get a   !! Hope your EC went well and your ET goes smoothly.

 everyone!


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I have my first appointment at Hammersmith next week, but have no idea to expect, though I guess it will just be a chat through all the tests we've had and then maybe telling us how long the waiting list is?


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

For you old timers on the thread I bumped into Miela today with her lovely 9 month old girl. She was on fine form. I cant believe we live so close and it has been over 9 months since we last bumped into each other.  We made a pretty good ad  for HH though with teh kids in tow.

Betty


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

E London, lots of    for ET. Hope EC went well.  

Helen, you will go through the tests to see all fine, and asked a couple of admin questions, maybe be seen by nurse too, and then explained maybe the procedure ( ask questions!!) and also how long you will need to wait ( although as mentionned before, you can always call them from time to time to try and get cancellation , they do happen).

    

Future Mummy


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

hello...

thankyou everyone for the welcomes and all of your help ... lol.....
to be honest i just phoned HH to Confirm they received my referral letter from my GP and i got passed through to so many different people and once i reached someone that could help... she was so rude it was unbelievable, she wouldn't listen to a word i was saying.

she informed me that the referral letter goes to the consultants and then goes through to reception to then place us patients onto a system in which you are called in for an appointment, which i wasn't aware of.

I am a NHS patient, my referral was sent just over 2 weeks ago i was wondering if anyone could give me a rough idea on when I'm likely to receive a letter for an appointment... just want to get this ball rolling!

xxxxxx


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Laura
When we were initially referred last year we got our appt letter through within about 2-3 weeks of the referral letter being sent by our specialist, out first appt was then 2 weeks later.  Wasn't a long wait at all for us.  After that we had 3 IUI cycles and are now waiting for IVF to start next month.  We've had to wait 5 months for the IVF too start as that was how long the waiting list was for us.
Ellen


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Going to have a little moan now went to the co-ordination appt and all was fine and said to ring on day 1 to book scan etc... Day 1 was yesterday so rung in and was all excited only to be told that Dec/Jan has been put back to Jan/Feb as clinic needs to be shut due to Christmas etc so need to ring in on the next day 1 in about 4 weeks time. Am so dissapointed they did not mention this at all during the co-ordination appt and had got myself all excited and now it is going to be another 7 ish weeks before starting. I am so annoyed why not mention this so you dont get your hopes up??

sorry rant over.

emx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all!  just stopping by to say a quick hello to all my HH friends.  I am lurking in the background and keeping up with all your news, though don't have nearly as much time to post these days as I used to...

I see there's been some sad news on here and just wanted to say I am thinking of you. x

Also some extremely surprising and fantastic news ... secret person, you know who you are!!!  I shrieked with delight when I saw the Hall of Fame!

Future Mummy - have got the latest episodes of Spooks stacked up on my Sky+ box and am planning to watch at least one tonight if I get the chance - can't wait!

Right, must dash - my two gorgeous little monsters apparently don't think that watching me type on the laptop is sufficiently entertaining.

Love to all
Ali
x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

laura2 said:


> hello...
> 
> thankyou everyone for the welcomes and all of your help ... lol.....
> to be honest i just phoned HH to Confirm they received my referral letter from my GP and i got passed through to so many different people and once i reached someone that could help... she was so rude it was unbelievable, she wouldn't listen to a word i was saying.
> ...


Hi, I'm also an NHS patient and it took around three weeks for me to get my appointment (which I got the letter about at the weekend), so hopefully it won't be long for you now.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Ali, so nice to hear from you!   I loved spooks last night, and I am being naughty as I can see next week episode on BBC3 and I did too!  

Laura, one of the girls at reception is not nice. If I got her on the phone ( you recognise her voice after a while) I would just say I will have to call you back , I can't talk right now, and would call the afternoon or the following morning, when she would be on a different shift. ( I remember once I asked the not nice one if it was hurting her to be polite. I got a blank for an answer   ). If I remember well, 2 of them are nice, one of them is an angel ( Can't remember their names though). 

Em, look at it this way, you get to drink champagne and whatever else you fancy at Christmas and New Year's eve   and eat pregnancy and treatment forbidden food!  which for me will be Foie Gras and Sauternes   and French cheese such as Roquefort and very strong cheese, and oysters ( god, that's it hurry up Christmas, I want to eat all this now, yummy!   ). 
If you were a short protocol, it would have been fine, but I guess a long protocol is just limit. They close 2 weeks , I think. It is very frustrating  .

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all sorry been awol long story...

Roxy (and bobbi) I had antagonist cycle with K so even though my egg numbers were low I obviously rate it. 

Congrats woo on your BFP great news!

Hi to Laura2 and helenff

Sorry to be losing you Pumpkin1 and Secret Broody, gonna keep you on the HoFame as honorary HHers.

Hi homegirl nice to see you 

Devilinya lots of   for another HH BFP to come

Britgrrl- its so lovely to see that flashing heartbeat, sending lots of growing vibes to your "bean"

ELondon hope EC/ET worked out well for you  

Betty. thanks for passing the news on about Miela. She is a real inspiration to the ladies on here, having had such a struggle with her pregnancy.  I am so glad she and her little one are ok. Please please send on my best wishes to her x

Ali- Hi hon, hope motherhood is treating you well. Will pass on your message to the "secret person".

Hope everyone else is ok x

I am pretty tired tonight but just wanted to let you know that the secret person had to have another scan today. She was very poorly at the weekend and has spent most of the last 2 days at the hospital waiting for tests and info and stuff. She had a slight bleed on saturday followed by the loss of symptoms, what with this and her other health issue she has been rather awol! Glad to report however that her beanie was fine today.  She hopes to be able to "come out" as in announce properly soon.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 20 November 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    
Mini Mouse  
Secret Broody 
Lisa x 
bobbymole 
christinen 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

bry 
joy56 
ellenld 
Cookie66 
Englishsetter 
Pumpkin1 
Sudsy 
bobbymole 
christinen 
laura2 
helenff 

Welcome back SarahTM  and Julie-Anne 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Devilinya * ET 13/11 PUPO PUPO 
*ELondon * ET 19/11 PUPO PUPO  
*Allisa * currently d/r scan on 2 October news? 
*Cookie66 * EC 17 Oct 08 update?  
*Emlapem * starting DR for FET 16/10 news?  
* bobbymole * official test date 8/11  

*LADIES IN LIMBO   *  

*Emm21*  29 September first scan showed small sac, further scan 17 Oct    News?

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

* ellenld * IVF early 2009 
*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 13th
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF hopefully Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 coord appt 27 Nov 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* Mrs GG * HSG 21 Oct coord appt January 09 
* Roxy x * coord appt 6 Nov goodluck^
* helenff * 1st appt week beg 24 Nov 08 
* laura2 * waiting for first appt 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

* christinen * BFN 10/11   
*mini mouse * low beta (29) so sad to announce arrival of the old witch 
*Roxy x * non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
Gaye - 
homegirl  
SarahTM [/] hopefully tx before Christmas depending on the old witch 
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  

MUMMIES TO BE    

 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08  
woo-  12/11  ^congrats"
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 (please remember its STILL a secret) 
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October  
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. NEWS   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? NEWS   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy - BFN Oct 08, Lister   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

please check your hall of fame entry carefully there are so many of us Im getting confused.....   Let me know if Ive gone  on yours please


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Secret person -        thinking of you hun and sending loads of  
 everything is ok for you, keep your feet up and relax.  I'm certain all will be fine! its great to hear that beanie is strong and doing well in there!

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Firstly thank you for the bubbles!!!  

Laura - I have PM’d you.

Em - Just read your post - how frustrating!!! How disheartening! That is so out of order, don’t they know what an emotional rollercoaster time treatment is for us to get your hopes up and be let down like that!  

E London - Hope EC went well, all the best for ET   

I just wanted to ask you ladies thoughts on something if you don’t mind - When I went for ET  I remember spraying deodorant on my pits (under my top) and light perfume on my scarf before I left for when DH asked me what I was doing,   as we were running late I tried to rub it off in car, I really hope my embies will be ok......   has anyone else forgot and still got a BFP? I feel such an idiot and am frightened I've messed it all up!  

I had really bad pulling on my right ovary in the night last night and have had mega back ache all day, (.)(.) solid too I wonder if these are good signs?

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hon try not to panic. Easier said than done I know...I didnt put any on myself but "suffered" a taxi ride with a driver that must have bathed in old spice or something potent on my way to ET. Im sure they will be fine.

I did a complete supposed nono after ET and was using a hot water bottle. and it was quite hot...for about 4 hours when I got home until a friend told me not to.  And I still had K!

 to you


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Em - that sucks. I didn't have quite that experience but at my co-ordination appt I found out I had to wait another month as I needed to have a scan but no-one had told me. For me the wait was painful at first but actually passed v quickly. Future Mummy is abosolutely spot on - go enjoy yourself! 

Devilinya - I'm just a few days ahead of you and from what I've read your symptoms sound pretty positive and much like mine. But try not to analyse every twinge as you will drive yourself mad...trust me I know! Remember that you have pumped yourself full of hormones and this is most likely to be what you can feel at this early stage. That is REALLY frustrating but is no bad thing....just means you can't second guess it so don't worry yourself.


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Em - when I had my co-ordination appt last month they told me to wait until my period in December before starting.  I was initially told treatment would be Dec/Jan, so asked about starting when af started at end of November.  They then told me that the clinic was closed for 2 weeks over Xmas and would depend when af started as to whether treatment would be then and was told to ring next week when af starts to see whether can start treatment.  Was really ****** off, but then started to realise that at least I can enjoy xmas without being on the drugs and will start in the New Year.  I know how frustrating it as I don't think they realise that we gear ourselves up for when we presume it will be happening.  Looks like we could well be cycle buddies in the New Year though.


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you ladies, boy did I have the night sweats last night! woke up thismorning and thought back / side ache had gone, but I was wrong! its back with a vengeance.... I am hoping the night sweats is not a bad sign I normally get them for 3 or 4 nights before AF shows her face.    I am off work today taking some time back and trying to rest (feel exhausted) back to work tomorrow though, not sure how i'll cope with this back ache though.  

E London - Any news on your ET?

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Davinia I had my pre af symptoms before both my tx bfps.  Basically its a very specific kind of headache. Was convinced af was coming!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bobbi 3    

Yes, that Lucas looks yummy to me too 

Em, double check again about starting the treatment , if you are doing a short prot and you want to do it before christmas, you should still be able to. Insisting seems to always work at HH. If you are doing a long prot, then probably not. You can alternatively call the doctors and or nurses and say that you really want to start now as early next year very busy with work, so would work much better to start now. It might work?  

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Davinia think of all the women who get pregnant ( without realising it) and they drink, smoke, wear perfume, go clubbing, do sport, wear nail varnish, ... .
Besides, by the time you had ET, the deodorant would have evaporated, and you got rid of the extra anyway. Usually deodorant don't smell much anyway, not much fume. As for the perfume you say you put it on your scarf, so it was not directly on your skin . and even if it did, no problem really, otherwise we may as well start thinking of soap and shampoo during shower before ET, there is paraben in it, and the clinic does not say do not shower or do not wash down there on the day!  
Also if you go to ET by tube , there are enough smells perfumes and other odors   to kill a fly. Nobody tells us to only arrive by taxi or own car . They only advise on taxi /own car on way back.  

I would not think twice about it.      to you 

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, Bobbi3  is right, another gorgeous picture of K. 

Future Mummy


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Hi girls  
Just quickly from me, had transfer yesterday. Embryologist said that although I had 10 eggs in the end (for which I'm very grateful), only 1 had fertilised. She thought this was related to the sperm. I think ICSI fert rates are usually much higher.  
But one little sweetheart did make it and had reached 4 cells and was transferred back in so I have everything crossed.    
Sadly work is complicated and ridiculous at the moment, the timing could be better.  
I'll write more tomorrow. Sending hope and hugs to all.


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Congrats E London you are PUPO!!!! sending you lots of      it only takes 1 and you have a good embie on board! Loads of love for your 2ww.  

Englishsetter - I think its your OTD today - Goodluck! I am positive for you    

Well I have arrived at work in a bit of a state and not feeling very positive today I had the night sweats again lastnight and feeling like AF is on her way. I think it has hit me real hard that there is no guarantee with this (which of course we all know, but we do get our hopes even just a little bit, when we try and convince ourselves otherwise.  Dont we?)

Anyway loads of love and   to those who need it.

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

E London Congrats on being pupo!  It really only takes one and many many ladies will only have one put back in anyway, so you are in NO different position than loads of people.        

I have only ever had ICSI.  My fert rates were as follows

1 out of 6 eggs fertilized first tx...didnt divide though so no ET
2 out of 5 eggs fertilized third tx (second tx was cancelled as I didnt downreg) I did get a bfp although mmc in nov 06
2 out of 3 eggs fertilized fourth tx which resulted in K.  You could argue this was 2 out of 2 as one egg was really never going to be up to the mark!

Good luck English setter        

hi to everyone else!


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

I second that, EBW.  I only ever managed to produce 3 eggs, of which 2 fertilised and were put back... and look at me now!  It is so true what they say about quality rather than quantity being the issue.
Davinia, just wanted to let you know that in my 2WW I was the queen of AF symptoms.  I was on here every day complaining about cramps, headaches, night sweats, you name it.  I sat in HH having my blood test in tears telling the nurse I knew it hadn't worked.  So there you go.
Hey Bobbi3, how's things?
Love
Ali
x


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Ladies ladies ladies!! We did it, we are having a BABY!!!!! Oh my god I can't flippin' believe it! I've never in 4 years of trying seen a .

I managed to resist testing early as I really didn't want a false test. But I got up at 6.30 this am and did two! And they were both positive straight away - I nearly died of excitment! DH and I were prancing round the bathroom with little/no clothes on. Thank god no one could see us!  

So when I went in for my official test I was feeling pretty good. But got the call from lovely Anna Carby at 11.45 saying it was definitely a   

Rather scared as my pregancny hormones measured 367 and apparently anything over 50 is preggers. Have a pretty strong feeling that I've got more than one on board. Eeck.

Davinia, I must just say that I got really bad AF type pains, which was odd for me as I don't normally. Plus I started to get really tired in the pm. For the last 4 nights I've had to get up in the middle of the night to wee, which I never ever do. And I was pretty sure that I started to feel faintly nauseous when I came in contact with strong smells (could have been my mind playing tricks though!) So hang on in there with the PMA...you have all the right symptoms.

Te he he. Thanks for all your good wishes fellow FF ladies they clearly paid off. xxxxxxx


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Thank you for your kind words and reassurance, I dont know what I'd do without the FForum.  Just been in tears on and off all day I am just so emotional. 

Englishsetter - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!        I knew you'd do it! I'm so pleased for you. You must be on   All the best for your 9mw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its about time we had some positive news on here, heres hoping I will be adding to it on Tuesday (OTD)    

 to everyone.

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Woooooooooo hoooooooooooo english setter.  well done girl!!!! I had a feeling about you!!! and my feelings are usually right!!!


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Ah thanks girls!! 

Now I have a REALLY important question. I want to add a ticker to my profile but can't work out how for the life of me. When I go to 'profile/forum info' there are three blank boxes for tickers and no way to add one.  

Hurumph.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

put it in your signature bit at the bottom


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

many congratulations Englishsetter. So pleased for you   I have moved you in the hall of fame!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi bobbi...owww those hurt


Bathe it in warm dilute salty water. usually works for me. Make sure everything clean and dont wipe your second eye with the same cotton wool.

Hope that helps....


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Congratulations EnglishSetter, that's brilliant. What amazing beta levels, you can go here and see how you compare to others. Is today 14 days past egg collection? If so look here

http://www.betabase.info/showDailyData.php?type=basic&multiples=Twin&dpo=14

that would say that you are on the high side even for twins. Hmmm.

Hoping for you, and for everyone else.

/links


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

English setter,  i gorgot to say that i reckon you are having twinnies!!!


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Englishsetter, HOLY JAMOLY sweetheart       
I reckon Cornwall did you a world of good and I am so happy for you!!! Maybe that slippery step caused embie(s) to hunker down and get stuck in LOL  
Here's for a strong pregnancy  

Elondon


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

And thanks for the good wishes girls, it really does mean a lot to me. I've only had the day of EC off work and a little low at moment. Trying to be postive with only 1 out of 10 fertilising. EBW your words made me feel A LOT better. Thank you.


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Hey ELondon - you only need one!! Can you not pull a sicky and have a 'you' day? Feet up, nice lunch and good book?

Oh good god Britgirl.....how scary. Yup I was 14 days yesterday (if you don't count the day of EC). DH was scaring me yesterday by reminding me that his dad had 2 sets of twins and then I remembered that my aunt has triplets (not sure if it was IVF but kids are now 19). Hmmmmm. I'd be v happy with twins, despite fact I've just been reading lots of worrying articles on health concerns, but any more and we'd be in trouble. We'd have to move house.....help!?!?!?

Does anyone know about chances of one embie splitting into twins? Can't find much online.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

English Setter, congratulations! have a wonderful 9MW  

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

E. setter - Embies can split, but don't worry about it.


----------



## christinen (Nov 6, 2008)

E.setter - Congratulations hun!!    I'm so so so happy for you!! Hope you have a wonderful 9mw!!


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

English setter - didn't mean to freak you out. If you look at that link you'll see that it's not out of the range for a singleton either. You really can't tell at this stage, will have to wait for the scan. It's an indication of more than one, but in no way a definite sign.

It's just great news!


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Don't worry not freaked out - just amused. Not making any assumptions until I know for sure. But if I was a betting person.....

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies, it's lovely to be able to come on here and tell people.  

How are you feeling today Davinia? Have you resisted the urge to test?


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Englishsetter I just wanted to pass on a big congratulations  .  I have been reading your IVF diary with great interest as we are currently waiting for the letter from the Hammersmith giving us a start date.  Your diary has been so informative and honest.  Thank you and best of luck with your pregnancy. 

I hope you join you girls properly soon. Our appointment (NHS) at the Hammersmith was on the 8th Oct and have been told we will start sometime in the new year but I am impatient and what to know when! Friends of ours had their letter within a month of the appointment and were put on a 6 mth waiting list.  How long did you all have to wait to start?

Gx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello Ladies

I have been a bit AWOL recently but think of you all often.

Really sorry to read the posts of Nikki and Scooter.  Words can't express my sadness for you and your partners.  I hope you are doing OK     

Congratulations Woo and EnglishSetter on your BFPs! 

Was squealing with delight when I read the news of the BFP for that secret one of us!!!!

We are doing well and enjoying the time off from TTC.  I received my date for our last and final NHS cycle which will be Feb/March.  We are really pleased about this as my brother gets married in New Zealand on 30th Jan so I will be able to do a quick dash down there.  Unfortunately I will be going solo as DH has work commitments.... may have to upgrade to business class with my travel mile points   

We were waiting and waiting for our follow up appointment from our failed cycle back in September only to be told by the manager (went to the manager because the NHS person never returns your calls) that NHS cycles do not have follow up appointments.  The only time you get an NHS follow up appointment for failed cycles is if there were complications or they want to change your treatment regime next time.  So we have booked with Mr Trew for 4th Dec to discuss.  This makes me a bit cross to be honest, because all private cycles get that follow up appointment.  Basically from our failed cycle in September to now we have not heard a peep out of HH and if this was our first time around I would be quite nervous and upset.  Anyhow I am praying it will be 3rd time lucky for us next year     .

Hope you all have a lovely weekend

gaye x x x


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Congratulations Woo and englishsetter!! 

Good to hear from you Gaye, Betty M and Ali M 

Hope your ok ebw!! 

FM - how are you?? 

I am in a real state of confusion about ARGC and Lister, I went along to ARGC last Monday and it was packed!!! It surprised me that the scans etc are done in a seperate lab not in the same building.... due in again for the formal consulation in a few weeks time so will keep you posted.

Good luck all
Tots


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Hi Gilly, I'm so glad you've found my diary informative; I wanted to help others as much as I could. Turns out it quite therapeutic too!

If I remember correctly I got told by the doctor at Queen Charlottes fertility clinic that he was referring us to HH, through Ealing PCT, and that there was a 6 month waiting list. About a month later we got a letter telling us that we'd be having treatment exactly 6 months after the referral date, so the doctor was pretty spot on. They gave us a two month funding window which was Sep/Oct, but we didn't have an appt until our coordination appt (to explain protocol & get kit etc) which was at the end of Aug. I assumed I'd be starting tx that cycle but as I say in my diary we had to wait another month because I needed an additional scan. The wait was pretty hard but when you are that close you cope! Good luck with everything, hope it goes smoothly for you.

Hi Gaye, We've not spoken before but good luck for next tx. Not long now until your appt.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gaye - they do, do follow ups, its just that you have to wait cos NHS!! We went private but then i got a phone call with an an nhs appt.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Gaye, 

When I had my one and only NHS try at HH I had a follow up appointment, free. That manager is wrong, maybe ask reception, or email Anna carby or dr Trew or Lavery? unless things have changed, but it used to be the case. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Totyu, Hi!

why are you confused about the Lister and Argc Hun? don't hesitate to PM me if you want to ask questions about Lister.

Future Mummy


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you all for your welcome  
I'm with Islington and Camden PCT which UCH said had a 6 mth waiting list.  I don't mind being on the waiting list, its the vague idea when we could start that would be so helpful right now. Not only have I only been in my job for 3 mths so this is going to be a bit of a good one to explain to them, but I have been saving up my leave in case the treatment happens in March and I need to take it. I also have a really major exhibition happening in March-May so yet again perfect timing!!!!!  IVF will take priority but I have learnt that if I give plenty of warning about flexibility etc and can plan ahead then my bosses are more receptive to requests such as these.  I need to tell them about the fertility treatment.  How did you all do it and how did you offer to work it out with your employers?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gilly, you don't have to tell your work anything. First regarding scans and blood tests you can be there at 7.30 or maybe 7 am if you are at HH. if at a different clinic then it depends when they open , you may have to say that you have some docs appointments to do with women things ( that usually stops the conversation right there   )  When you have EC then ET, just say you are not feeling well and you will have 3 days off. Then it will be the week end or a day from the week end, and then you can go back to work! you can work during 2ww ( actually I found it helps as I was going    the second week   ) just make sure you don't run or lift anything heavy. 

6 months is not that long to wait actually for an NHS cycle. Lots of    to you.

Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Englishsetter- congrats, thats amazing news! Fingers crossed for the 9mw  

Davinia    for OTD. Thinking of you.

EBW how are you?

We've go our co-ordination appt on Thu, I'm trying to make a list of questions to ask. Any suggestions? Think my mind will go blank once I get there with nerves!

Hi to everyone else  

Catherine


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I haven't posted much this cycle, but have been lurking in the background reading all your posts!  

I had my et on the 13th November along with Devinia - hope your staying strong?  It's strange to think we were in the same ward that day and now we are testing on the 25th!!  

I was fine for the first week, but have been going slowly mental   , and wishing otd would just get here, but now there's only two days to go, I'm getting really scared that it hasn't worked again.  I've had some really mental symtoms this time too,  but in the back of my head I'm thinking it's probably just because with Fet you have more progestrone and oestrogen? I've had af cramps from et, but seem to be getting stronger by the day, and various other things, but could be the hormones

lower back ache
shooting pains down there
af pains
thick yellow (cm sorry tmi) the whole time
nausea the last couple of days
weird whoozy feeling

Devinia - btw I think the night sweats are a good sign, I've been trawling past diaries with a bfp, the overall sympton seems to be night sweats, I really hope it's a positive sign for you hon.

I have something else to own up to    I have been feeling quite postive this cycle and got way ahead of myself, being hyped up by other positive diaries that got bfp's on day 10 (that means embies day 10) and stupidly tested and was distraught when it was bfn, I know I shouldn't have done, and i promised myself I wouldn't this time, but now I'm scared for Tuesday that it will be bfn again, as I don't actually know if I could go through it again   

EBW - Omg - congrats on your natural bfp!!!  How did that happen - they said that your bfp with Ivf was a miracle, can I have some of what your having please??!   

To everyone who has been talking about the admin staff HH, I totally know where you are coming from, it's a shame that there are some really horrible people there, as it's takes away from the really great ones!  I think I know which reception you all mean!!  Some of the docs are really quite useless too! The last scan I had before et, was done by a guy who wasn't even going to changed the tissue on the bed, which still had the bum print of the woman before and then really scared me by putting gel on the probe without puttting a condom on it first!  I said I hope you're going to put a cover on that first mate, and he said yeah, yeah I was, then why the hell was he putting the gel on first!!  He then proceeded to talk to dh about what he was seeing and what they proposed to do instead of the both of us,   .  and then there are other's who you ask questions and they totally ignore you, and say they will call after the lunch time meeting aaarghh.  But then there are the lovely ones, but unfortunately they do seem to be few and far between!!  Anyway, I really hope this is our last go, so won't have to endure them again,   

Anyway, I'll stop going on, and Devinia good luck for Tues hon!!

Em xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Englishsetter - YAY!   Fantastic news - many congrats on your BFP.
My Beta level was 501 and as you probably know it was a twin pregnancy. I did have people telling me that they knew of triplets at 550. (Now that was a worry!)

I also worried about the health concerns and the greater risks of carrying twins, however we are now safely at 32 weeks and on the whole it's been a breeze. I also thought they'd be really small ( a couple of pounds) but my growth scans indicate baby elephants. Next scan tomorrow.

Bobbi3 - how is your sty? Isn't there an old wives tale about rubbing gold on a sty - if you have a gold wedding ring or someone in your family has it might be worth giving it a go.

  to all ladies testing this week

Big hello's to eveyone, Ali, EBW, FM, Gaye, Biddy, JandJ, Woo, Secret Broody - to name but a few xxx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello ladies!

I haven't posted for while and have missed loads of news. I'm particularly sorry to read about nikki's and scooter's bad news     . I'm delighted to hear such good news from EBW. 

I'm doing well... I am 37 weeks now so we're entering any-day-now territory. I have waited seven years but still don't feel prepared. I suppose that's pretty normal. It's a time of great joy with a pinch of survivor's guilt. I still can't believe how lucky I am. I'm wondering who will go first... Northern Fox or me?  

Love and luck to you all, Biddy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Biddy - How exciting for you!! I bet you can't wait! Good luck and keep us posted      

Em - your symptoms sound promising hun. Don't give up yet.        You shoud of complained about the Doc and receptionist.  Thats not good, i would of gone mad!!


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Thank you for your positive thoughts over the past few weeks.  I am sorry I’ve not posted for a while, I have been sneaking on the forum when I’ve had the opportunity. 
Iv'e not had a very good week, had a lot of stress at work. Had 4 nights of severe night sweats from Tuesday   so bad it has been really getting me down.   Eased off  by Saturday but that’s when I had a very small amount of brown cm.  Had a bit of brown cm today too.  Had acupuncture this evening and when I got home have quite a lot of brown/pink when I wipe….     I bought 2 pg tests for tomorrow but have to confess I used one,    it is a clearblue, (test 4 days before af)…. And it was a bfn……..    I was going to hang on but my mum is coming with me tomorrow for blood test so don’t want to give my DH the sad news at work…. He is  with a friend at the moment so I haven’t told him yet…..

Hi Em - Great to hear from you, your symptoms sound positive hun I have my fingers crossed for you,      

Northern Fox/Biddy - Hi glad to hear you are both doing so well….. Please keep us posted!!!!!

Sorry for the ME post - I will update you all tomorrow with my official result.  Cant stop crying at the moment, how I’m feeling brings back memories when I was pg before, gosh its so hard its awful what we put our bodies through….. But I would do anything to hold my own child one day.   

Good luck for testing tomorrow Em, perhaps I’ll see you!

Loads of   and  

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh hun        

Miracle can happen you know.  I'm        that that horrrible blood test brings good news.


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Grrrr just lost my post  

Davinia, so sorry to hear that you are so upset, please try to hang in until you know officially tomorrow - I've known plenty of ladies on this forum and others still get their much longed for BFP's despite bleeding.

Good luck to all other ladies on 2ww.

Bobbi - glad your sty is better. It does seem quick you're right however I still feel like I have ages to go.

Biddy - good to hear from you, I hope you are keeping well. 37 weeks you lucky thing, I think you'll beat me to the finishing post for sure. Our scan today showed the twins are now 5.8lb and 5lb already - if I get to 38 weeks as planned they'll be enormous!! Is it any wonder I can't walk?!!? Still praying for a natural labour at 35 weeks  

Jacks is somewhere inbetween us I think.

Like you I feel truly blessed and guilty, I wish my good luck could rub off on all the Hammersmith ladies, I really do pray you all get your BFP's one day soon 

Much love to all
xxx


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Davinia  

  . Thinking of you for tomorrow. The shows not over yet hun, hang in there. I've felt so positive for you and your treatment, especially as you got through the system so quickly.

I've just started a 6 week placement at Queen Charlottes neonatal unit. The childrens wards don't effect me but 'm finding it harder than I expected to work with newborns. 

  to all the 2ww girls

Wheres EBW? I think she must be back at work now?

Catherine


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry ebw dealing with projectile vomitting from all inhabitants of this house and is feeling rather fragile. Havent had a chance to catch up.

Sending lots of   to Davinia. I know 2 ladies on here (HH Ladies) who bled up to and after test day, one far into her 1st tri and had healthy pgys so saying a little   for you 

No not yet back at work, been signed off due to illness..funny as I am actually ready to go back now and cant....


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

It's all over for me again!!  I am absolutely gutted, and so is dh.  Not really sure where to go from here, we have 3 frosties yet, but not sure if it's worth using them, as the other four haven't worked from the same batch.  I know when we go for our follow up appointment Mr Lavery won't be any help, they don't seem to do anything out of the ordinary at HH, just follow the same old tired protocols.  We don't even know why dh's swimmers have low everthing, they didn't test him!!  There must be a reason for it, surely.  Any advise would be well received   

Em xx


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Tinking of you Em  . I don't have any advice for you as I'm still a novice but my thoughts are with you and DH

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Em - we are changing clinics for that reason!! I have had 2 chem pgs. on the 1st oneMr T said just one of those things and to do FET but it happend again.  So surely not one of those things., we are going to have tests done on the quality of the sperm and see if its that causing the chems.  We have a follow up with mr T on fri but only going cos its part of the package and i want to see what nonesense hes gonna come up with!! I just want to see if he suggests any tests, then wave goodbye.  

You will get there hun., Just give yourself time.  You can get pg as you had your DD so dont give up.


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Em I'm so sorry to hear your news hun.   I was certain news was going to be positive for you this time.  I am thinking of you and your DH.   

EBW - Hoping your household is feeling a little better (isnt this possibly quite good for a certain person?) hehe

I have been given an inconclusive result!   stupid stupid me I didn't ask what my HCG levels were, I was just so shocked, they just said to go back next tuesday..... I did ring back but I left a message and they never returned my call so I am hoping someone will ring me in the morning or I will call them AGAIN.....   I have been in floods of tears   and resided to the fact that it was a negative......   I just dont know what I am going to do with myself over the next week!   I am still spotting and twice today have had quite a lot of dark red blood when I wipe... (sorry TMI) I think I am more than likely losing my bub rather than it being a late implanter....   

I did another HCG thismorning (a normal tesco one) and the line was very very feint if you squint you can just about see the line.....  I checked the clear blue that I did yesterday and there was a line going verticle (there was only one) and i dismissed this as I thought for it to be positive the lines had to be of the same thickness, but after searching on this forum it seems another member has had the same and she rang the helpline and was told it reads inconclusive..... it doesnt say on the box how much HCG it detects.
Heres hoping my levels rise     I have 1 more test which I shall hold out until Thursdy or friday to see if it comes up positive, its not looking good with all the spotting though.   

Thank you for your thoughts and kind words ladies.    Sorry for the ME post AGAIN.

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

Hope you are all OK and our keeping warm and well.

Em I am so sorry to hear your news, I'm sending you and your hubby lots of love and hugs.

Davinia hang in there hun, I will have everything crossed for you next week, try and keep hopeful.

LOOK AWAY IF YOU DON'T WANT TO READ MY PREGNANCY NEWS.......................

We had our 6week scan today (well 5week 6 days) and its TWINS OMG we are in shock as never expected 2.
There was a very strong heartbeat and a fainter heartbeat so we are going back next Wednesday to check on the growth of the smaller fainter twin, But Jayshree didn't seem worried and told us it was quite normal at this stage.
We are just so happy, excited and very shocked and slightly scared.

We were also very sad to hear that Jayshree is leaving at the end of the week, we thought that she is lovely and was always really good to us during treatment, We wish her lot's of luck, we think she will be missed.

Take care speak soon
Loadsa love and big hugs
Wendy woo
xXX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Devilnya - Sorry about you result, but they can rise you know.  I have had 2 inconclusives, and they rise but then dropped but this doesn't mean to say this will happen to you. In the same week someone had the  same as me then it rose above 50 and she is pg.  WHy don't ypou ring them tomorrow and ask what your levels were.  it will give you some sense of where you are with it.  I always ask what mine is.  The last one i was convinced they hadn't implanted and as my pee sticks were saying neg and got dh to take the call as i just couldn't be bothered with it, then told dh that if by any chance it is incon to ask what the levels were. I didn't for one minute think it would happen again.  Its a pain in the **** but at least something went on in there, and hopefully you can work on that if you try again. Its crap that  this has happend and i know how you feel but if you were doing a pee stick you would never know anything happened.  I would always opt for a blood test any day, I don;t trust pee sticks anymore.  I'm waffling now!!  

Look after yourself hun


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Woo - wow hun thats great news.       

There seems to be lots of twins at HH at the moment!


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls

Havent posted here for ages, had some problems with the PC and virus's and stuff !!
Congrats to all the BFP and twinnies xx

So sorry for the BFN's    

Cant remember if I posted on here but Mini just reminded me about something from a post......

Mini - was dismissed from HH a week or so ago now and not liking going it alone, very scary  

And some hope to the girls in cycle - we only got 3 eggs, 2 fert and 2 transferred, first scan at 6 weeks saw one lovely HB and a 2nd sac....then we went back at 7 weeks and 2 HB !!!  

I am not sure how the 2nd one is doing but would say from the size of my tummy already they are doing ok    We nearly cancelled our cycle due to poor response so please keep the faith girls xxxx

Right ging back to catch up on the thread xxx


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Davinia, I have everything crossed for you for the next week. 

Woo and Jameson - what sensational news about your twins. Can I ask when you started showing?

Northern Fox - thanks for your message, makes me feel really good to hear that. Just got to get through the next week and a half now til 6 wk scan. Am going mad with worry. Ho hum.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Davinia     

HH must be sad Jayshree is leaving, she is so good at her job.

Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Em - I'm so sorry for you and your DH that this was not your time  

Davinia - hang in there, phone HH back tomorrow and ask for the beta reading. Beyond anything else there is always hope  

love to all 
xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Woo - OMG fantastic news, I'm delighted for you 

Feel free to PM me
xxx


----------



## christinen (Nov 6, 2008)

*Davinia* - I'm praying for you. Good luck for next week!!   I hope things go your way!

*Em* - I'm really really sorry about your news!    I know what you mean about Mr Lavery. I have only seen him for the past 5 years, and have had nothing drastically positive happen. Be strong and positive (easier said than done I know) But I'm sure it will happen for you! 

*Woo * - Congratulations on the twins!! Must be such a fantastic feeling!! 

Sorry I've been quiet for the past couple of weeks. Been busy with getting things organised for our new home...hopefully we should shift in by next week.
I've been a little depressed lately. I'm sort of grieving for my 2 embryos. Is that wierd? Or normal. I've put their picture in my Bible, and haven't had the courage to look at it, ever since I got my BFN. This was my first IVF cycle, so Im not sure how Im supposed to feel.
Anyway, looking forward to seeing Anna Carby on the 17th of dec.

It's sad to hear that Jayshree is leaving!! I really like her! Wonder where she's moving to!

Good luck girls!!

XX


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Woo, congratulations! 2 little ones!   

Future Mummy


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll add my voice to the sadness about Jayshree leaving, she is wonderful - both when delivering bad news - she did all my miscarriage scans -and delivering good news - we had our 8w scan today and everything looks good. Did she tell you where she is going? I wish I'd known, I'd have wished her well when I saw her today.

Em - so sorry to hear of another negative. It's just horribly wearing. I do think that HH is absolutely open to additional tests etc., you have to ask though, or ask why not. THey have always been open to me showing up with research, Mr L always tells me whether he believes it or not, whether I've missed something or not,etc. They sent me for recurrent miscarriage testing after the first IVF didn't work, before I'd ever had a miscarriage, because they were surprised I had no implantation on my first cycle where we had pretty good looking embryos. It's worth asking why they aren't sending you for further testing, etc. Of course, if you don't feel you're getting the best treatment, you should move, there is no point going somewhere where you have no trust in the help you are getting. My suggestion with your next consultation (wherever it is) is to do a bit of research first, and ask the new docs those questions - in any medical situation your case is of primary importance to you, but will never be the number 1 thing on your doctor's mind - you have to be your own advocate if you want the best care.

Devlinya - I would not only call tomorrow and harass them for a number  -there is no excuse for them not calling you back - but I wouldn't wait til next tues for another test. They can tell what's going on within 48 hours - so show up on Thurs/Fri for your test. The nurse will just ask what day you are on and why you are there, you just tell them you're there for a repeat blood test and no one will question it. Of course up to you - you may prefer to wait. But hang in there, I'm sorry it's not clearer news.

Woo - congratulations sweetie, that's amazing news.


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

to those who need it.

I had my first appointment with Hammersmith today, to set the ball rolling. They quickly went through our history, ordered a blood test for my husband, then filled in some forms for IVF - it all seemed rather quick but exciting! He said that the waiting list in my PCT is up to 5/6 months, but that they had been trying to reduce that, and I could have my NHS IVF early next year. 

So we're just waiting for the letter now - I'll probably post a bit more when treatment starts as it seems a bit early to talk about it now when you are all going through it already.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 26 November 2008 * 



There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong!

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Emlapem  
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Englishsetter 
Sudsy 
bobbymole 
christinen 
laura2 
helenff 
Gillydaffodil 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*ELondon * ET 19/11 PUPO PUPO  
*Allisa * currently d/r scan on 2 October news? 
*Cookie66 * EC 17 Oct 08 update?  
*Emlapem * starting DR for FET 16/10 news?  
* bobbymole * official test date 8/11  

*LADIES IN LIMBO   *  

*Devilinya * ET 13/11 inconclusive result retesting 2 Dec 08   
*Emm21*  29 September first scan showed small sac, further scan 17 Oct    News?

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*ellenld * IVF early 2009 
*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 13th
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF hopefully Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 coord appt 27 Nov 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* Mrs GG * HSG 21 Oct coord appt January 09 
* Roxy x * coord appt 6 Nov goodluck^
* helenff * 1st appt week beg 24 Nov 08 possible tx early 09 
* laura2 * waiting for first appt 
* Gillydaffodil * waiting for appt probably new year 09
*Gaye *-Appt with Mr Trew 4 Dec looking at Feb/March 09 for next tx

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

* christinen * BFN 10/11   
*mini mouse * low beta (29) so sad to announce arrival of the old witch 
*Roxy x * non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
SarahTM [/] hopefully tx before Christmas depending on the old witch 
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  bFN 25/11 

MUMMIES TO BE    

 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08  
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 (please remember its STILL a secret) 
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. NEWS   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? NEWS   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy - BFN Oct 08, Lister   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by on my way to bed...

Big hugs to Emlapem  and major   and   to Devilinya

Welcome Gillydaffodil!

Double trouble congrats to Woo and Jameson...Jameson werent you and I discussing the pros of perservering with tx with few eggs? Now look at ya!  

Hi Tots hope you ok.

Hi everyone else.

Secret person (yes still secret) is still feeling pretty edgy tbh about the whole BFP thing and wishes she could have daily scans....  Having lost one pgy at this stage I guess its all in her mind again. Also yoyoing symptoms and being so unwell hasnt helped with the sanity.  Has first mw appt at the weekend (hopefully) and back to work monday (again hopefully).  Just wishes she could feel beanie was there..... 

Well on that note Im off to bed. Catch you all soon maybe hopefully sometime .....


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Congratulations to all those who have got BFP's.  I can't belive how many of you are expecting twins as well.

Af started at the weekend, so now 1 months to go before I can officially start.  Can't belive though how long the whole process will be being on the long protocol.  I was working it out the other day and if this cycle is the same length and I down reg OK etc, OTD will be on my B'day.  Will either be a very good B'day or a bad one!!

Had some positive news today.  After been made redundant in July I have finally been offered a job.  My next worry now will be how to manage the IVF with the new job.  My last job knew all about the IUI and I reckon that was probably a contributing factor to the redundancy.  Don't want to mention in this role at all about it.  How have those who haven't told there work managed about getting the required time off?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Ellen and congrats on the new job.

The good thing about HH is the early appts they offer! I could often get into work without people knowing I had been anywhere!

As for time off, taking the odd "girls stuff" hospital appointment and then the odd day off as annual leave or a sicky seemed to work out well. Oh and I did do some working from home too.

However I found the fun bit when I was downregging on my long protocols was finding somewhere to sniff every 3 hours without sounding like I was taking something else!!!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

In work hell (worked both my non-work days and working now - arrgh) so swooping in to say WOW to Woo!!

Bettyx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm so excited I've found this topic!!!!!!!  DH was told today he was goign ont he waiting list for his Biopsy and the list isn't too long, but does anyone know how long it is?  |Does anyone know how long the NHS ICSI waiting list is?  I feel much better when I can be depressed that we've not got an appointment for 6 months, only joking!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just passing through to say woo hoo WOO! Double trouble!

Em -really sorry to read your post sweets.  

Devinia -     

Bobbi - AF dance coming your way    

Hi to the rest

Love gaye


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Thanks so much for all your kind words, still really upset and af came today, so just brought it all back, but you have told me some useful stuff!

Mini - I know I have been lucky enough to have one dd, when I was very young and foolish!  Didn't find out I had PCOS until she was two, so kind of think she was a bit of a bit of a miracle, as apparently I rarely ovulate.  Just feel absolutely gutted for dh, he's desperate to hold his own baby, he says that not like most men he used to think about having kids in his early 20's.  Now we've had to bfn's I'm really thinking that we should get us tested for immune problems, maybe I'm allergic to his dna or something?!  I don't know, I'm clutching at straws now I think!

Britgirl - I know what you mean about Mr Lavery and the research, when we had the first bfn, I went a bit mental reading everything under the sun, and read the book is your body baby friendly which is backed up by Zita West.  He really dismissed it and just said with a glint in his eye that he knew Zita very well.  He just said it was bad luck, but surely it can't just be bad luck twice?!  Interesting what you say about the recurrent miscarriage investigation.  We have to pay for our tx, as we don't qualify for NHS treatment - do you think we could get this on the NHS, or did you have to pay?

Davinia - I hope you're OK hon and your levels are rising  

Woo - Congrats on the twins - when I saw the embryologist she said that HH had a high rate of twins at the moment!!  They must be adding something to the mix  

Helenff - Welcome to the mad IVF world and good luck for you first cycle  

Love Em xx


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Christenen - I don’t think there’s anything wrong with grieving for your embies, I feel that I am doing the same at the moment, in fact its hit me a lot harder than I thought it would.   

Ellenld - Congrats on the new job   and good luck with your treatment    

Bobbi3 -  Hope AF has shown her face    with your treatment hun    

Well it is officially over for me,        AF came hard and fast late on Tuesday, I called HH to get my beta HCG reading and they said it was 8! So very low……   I liaised with my consultant at my local hospital and he did another beta HCG, this reading on Wednesday was 6, DH and I are devastated    
I shall fax the result over to HH when I’m back at work on Monday (not sure if they‘ll be happy with this but HH is such a long commute) and request a f-up appointment.
I spoke to a secretary at HH today and she informed me that HH like you to wait 3 months before starting a fresh treatment, so I guess by the time I get my f-up appt it will be a couple of months.  DH and I have decided that we will pay privately for a FET cycle using our frosties.  I think from April my PCT fund 3 IVF cycles so if all else fails we are lucky that we will have that option next year (although rather hoping they will not be needed) However I am reluctant to have anymore treatment if they are going to all end in BFN/chemical pregnancy/miscarriage I think I am going to request to see if there are any other tests that can be done, NK cells and the like because its so much heartache and a waste of time and money if there is an underlying problem  
How long has anyone else waited before continuing with another cycle? And what has been suggested said in your f-up appts? Any advice would be gratefuly received.

I feel so emotional at the moment and still feel quite tired, I am trying to keep myself occupied as any little moment I get on  my own I just breakdown.    My sister bless her has offered to be a surrogate for us but I’m not sure she understands that yearning feeling, I feel such a failure that one of the most natural things in the world we just can’t seem to do. Life just feels so unfair at times, I know there are more unfortunate people in the world, but I want to feel selfish right now, I’d give anything to hold my own child in my arms one day, I am just so scared that it might not happen for us.  

Thank you so much ladies for all your support, words of wisdom and advice.

 to those in treatment and waiting to start.     
So sorry to those who have sad news of a recent  
Loads of     to all

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

we saw our con for follow up from last tx and he was a different person from the last time we saw him. last time i hated him cos he gave is no answers. but this time he explained everything and understood we must be frustrated and said that if it happens a 3rd time then he would be worried and do tests on me but as we have had just 1 fresh cycle and 1 frozen, he said FET isn't counted in my stats, as no bloods are done, just scans, he said the defrost was fine, as aspected (3 frozen and 2 survived the thaw)  He sid the fact we had a chem pg again is still good news as it started to develop. 
He said it is a lottery as every embryo is different.  I talked about doing different tests before next cycle and he said again as we have had only 1 fresh cycle then not to waste money, but when i said our GP said he would do the majority of them he then said to do them, as nothing to lose.  I asked about karyotyping and he said we could do it there and then, which we did.  
he said couples have go through 3 txs of BFN and then have twins!! 
I know he was trying to make us feel better, but i actually don't think anything else could of been done, ir could be done. except a miracle!!  

We then talked about having  DHs spermies tested for DNA frag etc and he said thats why people have icsi, he said he asked the creator of dna frag test and what do people do if they have it, and he said the man said they would have icsi!!  He said sperm have a 1% job in making the embryo and the rest is all down to the egg. 

I'm so confused now after all i said about him and now today he was really helpful and nice.  I wanted him to be horrible so i could say up yours!    and change clinics, but now i actually don't know why i want to change, is it the fact that we got BFNs and i want to run away cos i blame them?? when in fact its not there fault?!! 
He also said he wanted to change my protocol to short protocol as it is less aggressive and more gentle on the body.  I repond to drugs well and body does its bit so don't need to d'reg.  

So i'm not sure what else another clinic could do, except do 3 day ET instead of 2 day.  We are still going to see mr ramsey (urologist) to have a chat about the boys, even if it is for a 2nd opinion.  

We have the open evenings next week for 2 now possible clinics to make our minds up but i can see us going back to HH.  Its what i know and at least now he is open to tests, and not all that bad!!  

Devilinya - so sorry hun, thinking of you.


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while but I do check in now and again to see how the HH ladies are doing...

Devilinya: Your post sounded so much like mine 3 weeks ago...I'm so sorry to hear of you result...I can only wish you and DH time to grieve and please understand when I say you must cry to get over it as if you try to hold it in it gets worse... I was absolutely devastated when I received my results and to be honest I felt as if someone ripped out my heart. I too am afraid that a process so natural and achieved by so many can fail you with no control over it...

You will be pregnant for 09, and don't give up. Just try and enjoy the xmas    

Emlapem: So sorry hun for your news   

Christinen: Sorry for the BFN. I too didn't look at the pics of the embies since the BFN...I actually threw them (including the purple bag and file etc)in anger/frustration/   across the room and I left it there for a week before I picked it up and put it away   DH was scared to move it incase I attacked him too   Don't worry about how you should feel and grieve for the embies..I've done it too xx 

Woo: Yay!!!! Congrats on the twins!!

Northern Fox: Wishing you a safe journey and hope the twinnies are holding up well. You're always in my thoughts xx

Bobbi: Good luck with the AF  

EBW: Thanks for the hall of fame update. I'm still seeing the consultant at HH on 18th Dec to see what they say, even though I've joined UCH...I'll def keep you guys posted

Sorry to all the BFN's I've missed... I feel your pain   

Also congrats on all the BFP I've missed too!!!

All the best to all those who are on their journey after BFP too!!

(I'm trying not to leave anyone out   )

Secret B xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

secret B - I did laugh at you throwing your purple bag!! Sirry but the vision was funny, obviously not funny at the time   Those purple bags are like a badge every time i see one in HH, I dn't even know why they give them out, i got a 2nd one on my FET and told  them i had one, but they gave me one anyway.  I used mine for my toilteries when i went on holiday!!  

But i'm like that, throwing things across the room.  Good job i didn't get the needles out!!! DH or the cat would of been human dart boards!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Davinia - Sorry to hear its all over for you this time  . Allow yourselves time to grieve and try to enjoy christmas. Who knows , you could well be pg next xmas (if not giving birth).

Thinking of you

Catherine


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Davinia, honey, I am so sorry.    . I had a good feeling about you. At least, as they said, there was some activity. Sending you  .

I've been trying to keep my head down and working a lot. The 2ww does drag on, doesn't it? OTD is Monday but, unfortunately, I tested early (Friday afternoon) and it was negative.    
And then woke up this morning to pink spotting (only on loo paper, sorry to be graphic!  ) but nothing since then. I just feel so downhearted about it all since only 1 out of the 10 fertilised. What I didn't tell you all is that my DH has problems producing samples on demand in clinic and so they froze some of his sperm just in case he couldn't do it. Lo in behold the day came and, poor thing, he just couldn't do it. Hammersmith seemed very shocked (even though it was discussed and planned for beforehand. Frozen sample was said to be good). Anyway, the day of ET, the embryologist said 'Only one out of 10 fertilised, this seems to be down to poor sperm morphology'. Sorry to bang on girls, but it's only just popped into my head on a walk this morning that maybe they weren't really prepared to use the frozen sperm, because if it was ok when they examined it weeks before ET, then why wasn't it on day of transfer?
Oh I'm just looking for something to blame, I suppose. I guess it's just hard to believe that with only 1 fertilising it would be strong enough to make it. Spotting and neg test yesterday don't help. Sorry for the ME post girls. 

Fairy dust and luck to all.





Elondon


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Elondon: So sorry to read that you're upset.. I hope that it's just late implantation bleeding      and that you get a BFP   You're not out of the woods yet, but I totally understand about feeling devastated. I would never lecture or ask anyone to never test early as I did too and every day was a nightmare and couldn't think straight but I wish you all the strength and faith for Monday  

I understand also that you wish to blame someone/thing, but HH should have put in place a plan B should plan A fails...I'm quite annoyed that there were even shocked   Not all men can just masturbate on demand and it should have been discussed that he could bring a sample from home with 1/2 hr or use a special condom for intercourse etc....

In one way, you're correct in that they should have done more SA samples to determine the best treatment, on the otherhand, sperm regenerates every 3 months so a bad test today (maybe 3 months ago he had a sauna for example) could mean an excellent test tomorrow...

Just make sure your DP takes folic acid 400mg: I got my DH on that too on an inconclusive result on his SA, but he was doing spinning classes and steams/saunas and kept on putting the heated seats on in the car...so all of that had to stop.

We are here to support you irrespective of a ME post   

Mini: You are hilarious!!!     I too can laugh about it now, but like you said, I was devastated/angry at the time. I was laffing at you about the needles    I can just see your DH and cat pinned up against the wall too!!!!....Yes that dreaded purple bag, which we all walk around with at the clinic like it's latest Prada bag   ....I didn't get to use the shoulder strap either and kept it in another bigger bag!! DH pointed out that he saw a woman with a strap on her shoulder and asked how come I didn't have one- like he felt I was being cheated out of a shoulder strap    I calmly told him that I had one but didn't use it  

We sound like we both have the same kind of temper and throwing things around   

I hope all are well and enjoying the weekend

Secret B xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Elondon - sorry to hear this hun. I can't comment on the sperm issue, but you need to speak to your con when you see him, but hopefully you will be seeing to tell him you are pg. still not over yet babes        

Secret B - Yes that lovely shoulder strap!! I have 2 if you want one!! I took mine with me when saw mr T to whip him into shape!! It worked too!! ha ha, I could sell my collection on e-bay, described as 'fertility badge of honour, needles not included!! '


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bobbi- I didn't realise you hadn't started you tx yet!!    Yes its the same bag as in your fridge!! Obviously i have never had my nose in your fridge but it sounds the same. So sorry to say the designers of the bags haven't come up with another design YET!   
But you are welcome to mine if you really want them, but at a price!! They are collectors items you know!!!   

Glad your AF came, i'm due on tomorrow and i hope it comes as its nearer to our next tx, Its funny how quick you bounce back, a few weeks ago i couldn't even think if trying again as it revolted me to even think about it. But now i said to DH that i could be pg by feb! And even better that i am on the short protocol next time so only 2 weeks of injections!! Yeeeeeeee haaaaaaaa    
We have decided to stay at HH!! after all i said   but it makes sense for a doc to get to know you and your body and not to flit from one to the other., he made a lot of sense the other day, and made us feel better about it all.  

I am feeling a tad delicate as i went out with the girls last night! My friend just popped round and she looks like she never even left her house last night, not drinking for england and boogying to 80s pop!! Shes even going to the gym.  I hate her!!


----------



## Peaches V (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi
Hope you ladies dont mind me joining zour thread to find out more about HH
DH has NOA and we need to try a TESE.  We currently live in Austria but have seen Mr Ramsay the well-known urologist in London, who has recommended HH...
Some people on other threads say the HH results not that great eg compared to the ARGC, but Mr R. was adamant their embryologist is the best with (any) testicular sperm found with TESE...
Would love to hear your experiences please...  (fortunately to date my FSH okish - around 6, altho not getting any younger !)

thanks
Peaches
x


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for your kind words.

Secret broody/mini - You do make me laugh! I have kept my purple bag as a souvenir too and yep I too launched it across the bedroom followed by a few “F’s”…..  

E-London - Its not over yet hun, sending you lots of         I don’t blame you for doing an early pee stick, either way it doesn’t have any effect on the final outcome, I suppose it can either prepare you for the worst, or give you the news you’ve been praying for but either way you must be realistic and accept that those darn things do not always show up a positive until a few days later it will depend on when your embie decided to implant itself! As for your DH swimmers I would speak to HH for reassurance, if you are feeling negative it is natural to think of things to blame, I have blamed several factors for my result…! Stay strong keep your feet up and think positive, Good luck for tomorrow.   

Bobbi - So glad for you that AF is on her way   (its weird that we could want her so bad one month to get the voodoo doll out the next, praying she doesn’t show!!    Hehe)   with your treatment hun   

Well I have just booked a 2 for 1 spa break for myself, mum and 2 sisters for 2 weeks time, so have something to look forward to.

Hope you've had a great weekend ladies.

   xxDavinia.xx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Devilinya: Thanks for being so honest!!! I laff at myself for being such a drama queen at times (after the fact) and glad to read that I'm not alone  there are some crazy women just like me out there too   

Bobbi: Glad your AF has begun- Devil was right, in that it's crazy you want AF to come this time and next your praying for it not to arrive. I actually started to speak to my AF and said that it was the last time I hopefully will see it    It was obviously laffing at me as it had the last laugh and came back   

Anyhoo, Good luck with your treatment   Oh and a good call on the 2 for 1 breaks!!!

Peaches: Welcome!! Sorry I don't have any experiences of TESE, but I hope someone on this or another thread can help you   As a generic statement, HH doesn't have the highest stats for success rates as a whole compared to ARGC but there are some wonderful and positive results on here. 

Secret B xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Peaches - from what i have read about ARGC is that they are quite choosy in who they treat so that could alter the stats.  I may be wrong with this but HH take referals for couples on the nhs list and are 1st timers as regards to fetility treatment so they have no history to work on, couples going to ARCG have usually had treatment else where and go to them as a last resort as they are so expensive and do immunes.  so they have a lot of history behind them.  this may be affect the stats, i don't know.  

Mr Ramsey is top specialist and i would take take his advice, he wouldn't let you wate your time and money.  We are going to see him in a weeks time and i have heard lots of positive things about him.  

HH are quite simplistic in their approach but as i have proved they are open to trying new things, i was going to change clinics but they have turned it around for us, and we will stay with them.  You have to get over the waiting times as they are busy all the time.  Its so annoying and i get annoyed everythime i go but this time i am going to try to keep calm!! 

I don't know about tese, but mr ramsey obviously does.


----------



## SUPRIYA (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi girls

I am due for treatment at the Hammersmith in Jan/Feb. coordination appointment on 2dec.Bit confused, please help. Just wanted to know what happens at the coordination appointment. When exactly is the clinic closed for christmas? What does registering treatment mean? For long [protocol is the 21st day the injections begin? So many questions!!

Thanks folks


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

suprya - The coordination meeting is to explain the tx process and show you how to do the injections, it also gives you the chance to ask questions. You will get your drugs.  They will do a dummy embryo transfer to see how easy it is to insert the cathrter into the womb, its painless, you will get used to having your bits poked about a bit anyhow!! 

The 21 day protocol starts on day 21 of your cycle.  When you have your period (AF) your have to phone on day 1 and register your cycle and book a scan.  Dont worry cos they will tell you all this at the meeting. You will get all the info you need.  

I'm not sure when the clinic closes for xmas, i've heard it is closed for 2 weeks.


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Mini sweets!!: I have to add to what you've said and say that HH take many private patients aswell as NHS patients and are seen in another wing, but go in the same clinic for treatment.

Peaches: As you're from Austria, I'm assuming that it's a private treatment you're after, therefore there are many factors to choose from besides stats. Also finance is another factor, as mini mentioned, ARGC does cost alot more than HH as they carry out more monitoring/immune tests than normal. My girlfriend went to ARGC for her first IVF treatment, but was unhappy with the long waits in the clinic and the request for their credit card every minute which made them feel that was all they were there for. Mini mentioned that it has been the view that their results are skewed, my girlfriend who went there thought the same thing too!!  

She also went for her next tx with HH the same time as me and was happier with the warm approach and friendly staff. She would go back to ARGC as mini mentioned as a last resort when all options has failed.

my suggestion would be to try and have a consultation with ARGC and see what they are about before you commit if you're uncertain. Austria is quite far from here and I'm sure you want to be 100% in your decision as your tx is also specific..  

Supriya: Welcome!! As for the coordination appointment, you'll have been requested to turn up at a certain time but please note- You will have to take a ticket with a number on it and wait a while. at first there would be a group meeting of about 7 couples approx and you'll be led into another room and a nurse will run through the long 21 day protocol sheet and show you how to inject yourself with the drugs. You'll be given a purple bag and you'll be asked to collect your drugs from the hospital pharmacy. You'll then be called separately on your return by a nurse to review your signed documents (in the purple file sent to you) and you can ask questions then which they will give you instructions as to when to call to start injections.

You will be requested to have a dummy Egg transfer which means that you'll have to have a full bladder for. Another nurse/consultant will carry out the dummy test which is a bit like a smear test and then you're free to go!! This roughly what happened when I was there whcih I'm sure doesn't sway as much considering it was a couple of months ago  
It would help if you had your partner with you for support if they can take time off work   

21 day protocol means that you start down regulating your body with the drugs to shut down your system. When you start your period, you call the clinic or advise them what day of the cycle you're on and they will advise you as to when you start injecting drugs on the 21st day of that same cycle...(this is what is meant for registering for treatment)

I'm not sure as to when they close for xmas but I'm sure they will advise you on Tues 

All the best for Tues  

Secret B xx


----------



## SUPRIYA (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot secret broody and mini mouse.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Secret Broody said:


> Mini sweets!!: I have to add to what you've said and say that HH take many private patients aswell as NHS patients and are seen in another wing, but go in the same clinic for treatment.


Yeah i know, as i was one of the privates for my FET but infact its self funding not private (just paying for NHS tx)

what i meant was that ARCG don't take NHS, but hammersmith do, as well as private!! Know all!!!!!!   

I didn't get a pack sent to me!! What was that?  Gonna complain now!! ha ha


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Mini: you crack me up!!     I understand completely  ha ha!!  I wish you could tell my DH that


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll write to him!!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Devilinya - I am so sorry sweets to read your post   

ELondon -     for today hunny

welcome Supriya - good luck with  your coordination appointment.  Make sure you take your partner along if going to help with jabs etc.

I have my follow up appointment this week with Mr T. Not really sure what to expect this time around.  We were given a 45% chance first time around, this time (our second) I thought the stats were in our favour.  I want to change something so it feels like we are actively adjusting treatment but don't feel inspired that HH will, or whether they should?!  Oh soo very confused and despondent about this appointment.  I went with an arm's length of questions last time and this time I have only one. 'why are all our embryos always on the lower number of cells they should be at that time?'  And I don't think he can answer that?  Sorry about this  

love gaye


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello all, thank you for your welcome.  I have been lurking just not posting  
Still not heard from the HH and it is 2 mths since we had our appointment.  I called today and left a message but never heard back from them.  Am I right in calling the NHS funding section of IVF Hammersmith to ask where we are on the waiting list?  I guess it is all dependant on our PCT coughing up for the treatment. I'll try again tomorrow.  I still have 1 more IUI to go but this will happen in Jan now due to DH being away and then the clinic is shut for Christmas.

Hello Supriya.  I'm new too.  Great question about the co-ord meeting. I'm taking notes for our turn!

I can't remember who it was that said I could do IVF without letting work know because I can call in sick and then have the weekend off.  Unfortunately we have an exhibition from mid-March to mid-May will will require me and my staff to work on a rota at weekends so pulling out is a no-no.  To tell you the truth I would rather tell them as I have found that doing IUI on the quiet very stressful as they just didn't understand why I needed time off with barely any notice.

How is everyone feeling? Anyone feeling Christmassy yet?


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Secret Broody, Mini Mouse, Davinia, Bobbi3, Gaye and girls thanks for all the advice and good wishes.  
I'm afraid it's an official BFN for me. I knew it already, but it doesn't stop me feeling numb. And angry. Are the two emotions simultaneously possible?  . I'll be having my follow up with Mr Lavery and then looking into another cycle mid-year. I might go to ACU at UCH where I originally was going to start in 2004 as my consultant surgeon for endo is there and maybe it would prove lucky... 

xxx

Elondon


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Elondon: I'm so sorry hun to hear that for you and your DP   , and yes, you can feel numb and angry at the same time- I found this out too   
Glad to hear that you have a plan B and I hope you get to ask Dr L the question you raised about SA so that it can put your mind at ease. 
Funnily enough, I'm with ACU at the moment and will start my next treatment in Jan/Feb- So feel free to join the ACU forum when you're ready. I have a consultation with HH in a couple of weeks time, to see what they say so we'll see.. All the best for your follow-up  

Bobbi: Congrats on starting DR!!

Gilly: Sorry, but I don't feel christmassy at all... to be honest I never start to get christmassy until around the 25th and that's a stretch...but that's just me  

Gaye: It can be soooooo frustrating as we expect the consultants   to explain why it went wrong and give us that boost of confidence that they'll try a different method or alter drugs for you in your next cycle... I'm still waiting for my consultant to explain himself when I meet him in a couple of weeks but as we've found out by Mini, they can really turn it around...

I think you should still go for your appt and see what they say and tell them how you feel... if you're still unhappy after the appt then maybe you should look elsewhere at another clinic and have a couple of consultations to compare and go with your gut feeling  Good luck for this week!! 

Hi to all xx


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Elondon - sorry to hear you got a BFN

Bobbi - good luck with the treatment

Quick question, am due to start downregging beginning of next month but have the possibility of going on a ski trip a couple of days later and was wondering whether it was OK to be skiing whilst downregging?


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Bobbi: Sorry I did mean stimming   What was I thinking...  

Ellen: Sorry I don't have a 'consultant' factual answer for you and maybe someone else could answer that qu for you- I'd hate to give you the wrong info    

I hope all are well
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Ellen - Yes you will be fine skiing while d'regging.  I went on holiday when i was d'regging.  No probs!! Take your letter that says you are recieving tx just in case customs arrest you for drug trafficing!! only joking!! take you letter anyway!!


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

E London - So sorry to hear your news hun.   Take care of yourself and DH, I felt all sorts of emotions and still do. I find keeping myself very occupied helps take my mind off things....

Bobbi - Good luck with treatment!    

I faxed my results of my HCG that my local consultant did and HH want me to go in for another in 2 weeks time!!!!!   I think I'll pester my GP and try and get one sooner..... I was rather hoping I would have my f-up booked in soon.   oh well!

Hi to everyone!

Loads of       and  

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 3 December 2008 * 



There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong!

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Devilinya  
ELondon  
Emlapem  
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Englishsetter 
Sudsy 
bobbymole 
christinen 
laura2 
helenff 
Gillydaffodil 
pushoz 
Peaches V 
Supriya 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

* Bobbi3 * started stims 2 December 
*Allisa * currently d/r scan on 2 October news? 
*Cookie66 * EC 17 Oct 08 update?  
* bobbymole * official test date 8/11 News??  

*LADIES IN LIMBO   *  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*ellenld * IVF early 2009 
*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 13th
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF hopefully Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 coord appt 27 Nov 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* Mrs GG * HSG 21 Oct coord appt January 09 
* Roxy x * coord appt 6 Nov 
* helenff * 1st appt week beg 24 Nov 08 possible tx early 09 
* laura2 * waiting for first appt 
* Gillydaffodil * waiting for appt probably new year 09
*Gaye *-Appt with Mr Trew 4 Dec looking at Feb/March 09 for next tx
* Supriya * Coord appt 2 Dec looking for tx in Jan/Feb 09 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

* christinen * BFN 10/11   
*mini mouse * low beta (29) so sad to announce arrival of the old witch 
*Roxy x * non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
SarahTM [/] hopefully tx before Christmas depending on the old witch 
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  BFN 25/11 
 Devilinya  Chemical pregnancy confirmed Dec 08 
 ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08 

MUMMIES TO BE    

 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08  
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 next scan 15 December 08 
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008  EDD? Next Scan ?  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. NEWS   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? NEWS   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy - BFN Oct 08, Lister   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry all back at work and chaos

Hugs to Devilinya and ELondon  

Welcome all new peeps.

Hi everyone else.

Me- been still pretty scared and worried things arent progressing. Have at least "come out" as to my condition on FF properly now though.  Symptoms vanished for days but today I feel quite sick. Have a scan on 15th to see if all well.

Catch you soon, gotta go difficult to use this site in an open plan office


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
I have been a bit down recently with this infertility issue, and adenomyosis and AF problems  ( not getting any better)  and did not want to rant on this site too much   lots of     to everyone.

EBW, lots of   , "feeling sick" symptoms is good I think ?     lots of   for next scan too. 

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

big hugs FM


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

bobbi. no betas with a natural bfp hon! Didnt find out I was pg til nearly 7w also....


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, just a thought: 
I know I have a very understanding GP, and not all are like him, but if you go to your GP and say you feel tired and wonder if you are anemic, and if she/he can check your ferritin level, hemoglobin ( full blood count) , once she/he have ok, it, could you ask at the same time can you ask for your beta levels to be found? just say due to your situation you are very very stressed about it and it would make a huge difference if you knew all ok, and you could relax more. 
I think my GP would actually add the beta reading to the list of things to check on a blood test, but then he is one in a million. 
Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Elondon   Hope you are doing ok sweets

FM   to you too hun.  You know we are here for good chats and bad.  Your GP sounds like one in a million.

Bobbi - Yippee sweetie....FINALLY it is all go for you.   

EBW -   Big hug your way sweets.  FMs suggestion sounds a goodie.

Thanks for the advice and support about our follow up appointment.  As things may have it it has been postponed to next week as the consultant had to cancel.  I think it will be a good thing so DH and I can talk some more and I can get on FF and check out other peoples experiences.

Gaye


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi HH ladies, I had my obs appointment today, no genetic abnormalities were found and no sign of an infection. I am waiting for my appointment with the recurrent miscarriage clinic and book an appointment with Dr ******* who I saw privately during my last cycle. I certainly won't be returning to IVF Hammersmith but will check from time to see how you are all doing.

FM - sorry to hear you are feeling down  

Bobbi - sending you fertile vibes     why do they want a second HCG?

EBW - re beta asking your GP certainly can't hurt. Belated congratulation on your pregnancy    

Bye   all the best


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for your suggestion ladies, by the time I can get an appt and get the bloods back I would basically be having my scan so I think it best just to hold on.

Also, not sure how they measure betas after the first few weeks. Surely the numbers (hopefully) get silly.


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

for Nikki. I hope you get some answers from the recurrent miscarriage investigations. It is so frustrating not to know what is going wrong and nobody needs that on top of the heartache. Good luck.

Good luck with the wait EBW. You know yourself that by now your chances are pretty good... doesn't stop the worry I know ;-) 

 for emlapem.   for elondon.   for devilinya: you're not selfish, wanting to hold your own baby and not being able to is one of the toughest things we can face. I hope you get some answers in your followup. Unfortunately doctors don't seem to take much notice of chemical pregnancies, probably because they can't glean any information from them. All mine were just glossed over with 'don't worry'. Huh! 

I'm sorry you're feeling down FutureMummy. I hope 2009 brings renewed hope. And good news .

I have been diagnosed with preeclampsia... expect news within the week, they want to whip her out. How goes it NorthernFox?

love and luck, Biddy xxx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks bobbi... It's all good, I was a bit flappy when they threatened to induce me but they just kept me in overnight and sent me home in the morning. And they gave Tiny a growth scan and reckon she's 7 and a half pounds... not so tiny anymore. 

I hope you get lots of lovely eggs. Don't be disheartened if you don't though... I had three, and two were crap!

XX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Biddy - sorry to hear that, but she sounds like a brill weight. How many weeks are you?


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Biddy, sorry to hear about the pre-eclampsia. She does sound a good weight, you must be nearly there now?

I have finally heard from the Hammersmith! 
Start drugs in Feb and have treatment in March.  Just roughly worked it out and EC/TX will fall bang on an exhibition opening date I really shouldn't miss but I will have to - blooming typical, there is no way I can do this without informing work now!!! I need to book my scan at my next cycle and the co-ord appointment ASAP.

I am down to do my last NHS IUI cycle on menapur injections in Jan. Should I do it given the imminent IVF? Will it be OK to take stimulation drugs the cycle before IVF?


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Hi everyone, I've not been on this thread for a little while. Sorry to hear all the sad news but glad that there have been some exciting developments...EBW!

Gillydaffodil, I don't know about the technicalities of IUI closely followed by IVF but given how hard IVF can be on the body I would suggest giving yourself a break before it happens.

I wanted to just pop back and say hi, and that you were all right....we are having twinnies!! We obviously had an inkling but it was amazing to see those two little heard beats at our 6 week scan. What's hard is that so many of our friends know and keep getting really excited about it, and I just want them to calm down until we're over the 12 wk hurdle. Feels like an eon away, but can only hope that time speeds up a bit as the last few weeks have gone sooooo slowly. Anyway, toodle pip for now. Good luck to everyone on here.
xxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Just popping in to say I am thinking of you Biddy and hope your bubs and you are ok.   

love gaye


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Englishsetter - twins!! How exciting.  You are really an inspiration  
Your thoughts on IUI are along the same lines as me especially since I tend to over stimulate (for IUI purposes anyway) on just clomid so it may not be a good idea to stimulate a cycle before starting on downregging drugs!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bobbi,    what did they say to you. do you have any follies? any measured? The reason I ask is HH is always neg about results anyway, and sometimes they need to be pushed in continuing treatment , if there is a low response. EBW had a low response and she got beautiful Kate ! Correct me if I am wrong EBW, but didn't the doc want to cancel? 
Sending a lot of    n your way Bobbi!

Future Mummy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Bobbi - can you see if you can get hold of Mr Lavery himself - sometimes the drs in clinic are over cautious before the meeting when they discuss everyone. EBW definitely went ahead when they were saying cancel. You go for it. 
Betty


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

no time to update hof tonight sorry but thought Id just send a message to Bobbi

Yes I too was told to cancel.  1% chance of getting to et etc etc especially with my usual fert rates.  Told DE was for me (DP said no way).  I cant remember the dose I was on, I know they didnt up it for risk of overcooking what follie(s) I had, I just stimmed a bit longer.  It is a personal decision but knowing that they were not going to go for another cycle with me (and thinking I really couldnt face another one) I decided to go ahead and talked them into letting me continue. I now have k and well look at the latest development (touch wood).

I am more than happy for you to discuss me with them if you want an example as to why you feel you should go ahead (if this is what you decide). I cant stay on here tonight but will look out if you need any info by going online when I get to work tomorrow. As i said its ultimately your decision but i knew I couldnt live with the "what if"'s

Big hugs to you


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Bobbi, still here (just) I was one of Mr Trew's patients if that is of interest hon.  as I said if you have any questions pm me (I dont think my inbox is full!) or post on here and I will check in the morning xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I was one of Mr Trew's patients when I got 375 Gonal F, also an NHS cycle. So HH is one of top 2 places for poor responders? I find that hard to believe...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmm me too.....

Check out the poor responders thread ( http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168792.00 )also bobbi for more people who I am sure have been in your position xxx

Nikki- nice to see you honey


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bobbi, whoever told you HH does only administer a max of 300 talks rubbish. I had 450 last time! Mind you I asked for it, and inhindsight did not need it I think. I had 300 and had 4 good follies, and had a low BFP. with teh 450 I had 8 good follies and a BFN. It is not the quantity necessarily.
However , 450 was hard. 

My cons, doc Lavery said first 300 and when I asked if I could have 450 to give it a boost then back to 300 after 3 days, he said ok. However when I wanted to go back to 300 , stupid different doc said no we stick to 300, we don't like changing amount of drugs  , and you are ok with levels of hormones. I could have decreased the dosage myself, but I guess I wanted to do as the doc said, but when I told dr Lavery at the follow up appointment he seemed a bit surprised. 

Those docs doingt the scans are not the most flexible and don't necessarily know as much as the cons and don't always listen to the patient. In hindsight I should have emailed dr lavery or even called him. Anyway. 

However sometimes 450 is needded, and /or , as other clinics do , they have to change the dosage according to the hormones reading. 

So Bobbi, unless they have a new rule not to use 450, then the doc who told you 300 was the max, does not know.

  

You do have a good size follie   

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Stick to your guns ( is that correct English?) Bobbi, do whatever you think is best  
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I am sure that Dr Lavery mentionned that 450 is not the max, in Israel , there is a clinic which uses 600. I am sure it was Dr Lavery who said that. Can you immagine 600!!  

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bobbi - it is quality not quantity.  Jameson was also told to cancel as she had very few follies. she insisted on carrying on and is know having twins!!!   

do what you think is right hun.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

had a thought overnight bobbi.  Go in and say you have every faith in them getting your follies up to scratch as you know of at least 2 ladies who were in a similar position and carried on to success. Massage their egos


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Bobbi

Just wanted to pop in and say I am thinking of you hun.  18mm is a good size for that one follie.  The other medium size ones could very well catch up.   they do.

EBW is living proof of it only takes one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love gaye


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry havent been on the HH thread for ages but just reading up

Bobbi hun - I had terrible response too.....I had 3 follies 2 of good size and one tiddler, they would not give me any more than 375 of gonal F !!  They said we had hardly any chance but was my decision as we were self funded, I figured I was a poor responder so the same could happen next time so we decided to proceed....we got 3 eggs at EC and 2 fertilised and stuck and I am nearly 11 weeks (touchwood) so please do what you feel is right, I couldnt just cancel and throw it all away, That one follie could be your baby!!!!  PM if you want to chat but I would personally chance it hun


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I had my appointment with Mr T today and am finally feeling positive again about getting back into this whole IVF ma-lark!  Well I was pleasantly surprised to hear Mr T say we will take your embryo's to blasts next time   (on the NHS I might add as was told by his truly that they did not do blasts on NHS last time   - no 1 fopar).  No 2 fopar was that putting blasts back in the womb at day 5 is when they should naturally be arriving in the womb, as oppose to back in May I was told that getting embryos back in the womb ASAP on day 2 or 3 is better for them to be back in own environment compared to petri dish.   So sounds like HH are warming to blasts.... finally!!!!  All said Mr T is such a lovely man.  In addition we are going to up my gonal F to   increase number of eggs.  

Good luck tomorrow Bobbi       

love gaye


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

gaye said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well I was pleasantly surprised to hear Mr T say we will take your embryo's to blasts next time


   I am shocked!!!!!!!!!!     

Right, i am seeing him next week and will have a chat about that (obviously won't say about you!!) I was told that they only do it with older women with multiple BFN, and they are better back in the natural enviornment!!! I think he has been abducted by aliens and replaced with an alien brain!!!!!!      

Bobbi - glad you are feeling better hun.


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi gilrs, just joining not been on for a few months..
i am 3 days into my 2ww 2nd time round very anxious but excited.

My dh will not let me even get up from the sofa,not sure if i can take 2wks of sitting doing nothing.

Natsi


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome Natsi.........   for you on your 2ww......i know its hard to rest but do try... 

i am waiting for my next treatment....wishing you lots of  

Take care 
Roxy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bobbi, this is great news! lots of     . I think you took the right decision  
So you are having EC on Friday and then you have the whole week end to try and relax. If you felt something strong while having accu it could be indeed because you had an energy blockage and it has unblocked and this will increase your chances too. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I have just come across a site while doing research on fertility problems and adenomyosis, which you might find interesting. It mentions how important it is to have enough progesterone in the luteal phase , in a natural cycle and in a treatment cycle.
http://www.pacificfertility.ca/?page_id=45

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bobbi , it varies with clinics. At the lister they like to give it for 2 weeks after a BFP . I have been given a prescription for my next IVF at Lister , and I have been given gestone and cyclogest for 4 weeks ( if I have a BFP). 
Not sure how other clinics work. I think at the argc they test your progesterone often, to see what you need .
Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all

Just popping by to say good luck Bobbi!! my last cycle at HH was abandoned since i only had 3 follies and I am still regreting the decision not to proceed (I was in shock at the time ).. theres a part of me that still wonders wether it may have worked.... so I wish you loads of luck!!

Well life has started at the ARGC and I am feeling the HUGE pre xmas dent that it has made to my wallet.

I am on what they call a monitoring cycle - which they do a lot of tests before deciding the treatment I have had two trips and three sets of blood tests and a scan in that time...

Admin is terrible, really bad its packed in there on both occasions but on the upside they seem to be checking very careful about when they tell you to cycle, I may have to miss this one for example.

I do miss Mr L new doctor not as nice and upfront ...

On the progestrone I am back there next week for a test and from that they will think about how much to give, but they monior daily sometimes twice a day during the cycle... I think thats going to be tough and I will definitely get busted at work... so this years holiday look like being spent on Wimpole St.
Hubby does not like ARGC or the doctors, so this will be our last shot there.

Then we will need to save up and who knows....

Babydust all


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Bobbi - just stopping in quickly to wish you luck for your EC tomorrow.  I didn't log on earlier on this week, or else I'd definitely have chipped in to say that I think you've made the right decision.  I had been told I only had 2 decent size follies prior to EC (I found out at that point that I have high FSH, which nobody had thought to mention before), but when the day actually came, a third had caught up.  I was absolutely gutted - I am always in awe of others who manage to produce tons of eggs at EC - and even more so when one didn't fertilise properly.  I had hoped we would have some embies to choose from and maybe some frosties.  But hey ho; our only two little embies were put back and look what happened.  "Quality not quantity" is SO true in this IVF game.
Will be thinking of you.  Let us know how it goes.    
Ali
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bobbi, lots of     for EC tomorrow.

Future Mummy


----------



## Karen26 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello to everyone!
I have popped over from the unexplained thread - am having my first cycle of IVF at HH, currently i my 2ww..

This cycle was NHS funded. I just wanted to ask, as we live in Herts, will we be entitled to have another 2 cycles funded by the NHS from April 2009?? Or will we be told we have to go private cos we had already started the treatment before April 2009?

Sorry if that doesn't make any sense! Would be such a relief to know we might not have to shell out ££££s yet!

All best wishes and     to everyone!

Karen xx


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Sorry not been on for a while, just been catching up on the thread, and would like to say bobbi, I totally think you are doing the right thing, I have positive feelings for you hun, stick with it! good luck with EC tomorrow, I will be thinking of you.     

Karen - Hi, I too live in Herts and have just had my 1st NHS cycle, i do beleive we will be entitled to 2 more go's on the NHS after April next year but I am unsure how this works (whether we will have to go back on the waiting list/be re-referred) this is one of my questions for HH when I go for my f-up in the new year.  I am fortunate to have 4 frosties however and I would rather pay for a FET cycle myself (for the obvious reason - it being cheaper than a full treatment cycle) If you look on the East & North Herts/West Herts PCT web site they have guidelines on there incorporated with NICE guidelines as to criteria etc (its worth the read).  Anyway! your treatments not over until ....... sings! your PUPO!!!      Good luck hun.

I had my other beta HCG yesterday and it came back at 4, so its as we thought...  I knew and expected it as I've had AF but it kinda hit me that treatments over, weird huh! I shall fax my result to HH on monday and then wait for my f-up.

    everyone, sorry not many PMs.

Loadsa love   and  

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## Karen26 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for that Davinia!
Am sorry your tx didn't work this time. 2009 will be the year for you!    

Am OK with the criteria for NHS funding, will be 38 in April 2009, nonsmoker, no kids etc etc so am hoping it will be OK.
We also have 4 frosties like you! Maybe the NHS would fund FET as well?
I have written to Herts PCT to ask them about it all and will let you know the response I get from them.

All the best
Karenxx


----------



## Karen26 (Oct 9, 2007)

PS you in WGC? I go for acupuncture there!
Kxx


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Karen Yes I  live in WGC, have acupuncture in Hertford.
The PCT will fund 3 cycles (whether full or frozen counts as 1 cycle), so personally I do not want to waste a 'free go' on FET, hence we are pepared to pay for this ourselves or save our snow babies until needed.  The PCT however only recommend 5 goes of IVF, so for example if you have had say 3 FET or full cycles privately (before having NHS cycles) they would only fund 2 goes (whether, full treatment cycles or part - ie FET).  Hopefully we would not need that many goes (I hope to be a mum before then).  

Sending you lots of    and hopefully you won't need further treatment  

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Just popping into say Bobbi - good luck for EC today !!    Feeling   for you....hope to hear your news later today xx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies!!

I haven't been on here for a while...

Bobbi: Good luck with the EC today!!  

Davinia: Sorry about your tx. 09 is definitely the year for you!!  

Totyu: Sorry to hear about your experiences at ARGC...This report sounds all to familiar with friends I know who have gone there and others on different threads. I just hope they give you the results you're looking for instead of the touchy feely service witha smile you get with HH or other clinics   

Natsi: All the best on the 2WW...I was climbing the walls during my stint... I ended up watching most of our dvd collection (which is hugh!!) as daytime tv sucks  

Gaye: Good luck with the increase in drugs for more eggs in next cycle... I can see the chanting now... More eggs please!! more eggs please!! more drugs please!!!... I'm so up for that!! I'll walk into my f-up next week saying that and see their reaction  

EBW: How are you feeling?  

Northern F: How are you sweets?  

A special hugs to jameson, Mini, Ali, Karen, Future Mummy, Roxi and anyone else I've missed

As for me, I started AF on Monday-which is great news as this gears me up to start tests/tx early Jan AF so looking forward to tx at UCH....In the meantime, I have my f-up with consultant at HH next week to discuss next steps and have just come to learn from my GP that I have an additional 2 more IVF tx with NHS also from April 09 so will find out from them as to when I will get on the list as I'm assuming that I'll have to wait 6 months from April which would take me to Oct for my next IVF tx at HH    Will find out next week...but at least I'll do a private tx in the meantime...

I also had a call from HH to confirm my payment for copies of mine and DH's medical records and was advised that they will be sent on Monday  

Secret B xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Bobby sending your DH spermies the road map to your egg.

  

love gaye


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bobbi -      That the boys do their job!!   

Secret B - Would you go back to HH to do your NHS tx then? Lets hope you don't need to !!   

KAren - welcome hun!!   I am in St albans. My GP didn't know about the extra tx's from april but it is true you get 3 now, so that will be 2 left.  I agree that i wouldn't waste a FET on the nhs.  I would use them later if needed and do a full cycle on NHS.  I am going to ask my gp on monday to go back on the list of thats whats needed.   

Devilyna - where are you having your betas done, are you not having them at HH then?  HH would probably ask to test again until they go down 0. Its a pain in the  but its for your own safety.    you can move on now hun.    

well my AF still hasn't arrived (offical one after failed cycle) its now 12 days late     I have been getting pains but thats it.  I want it to come so i can work out roughly when the next one will start.  Also DH has had DNA frag and aneuploidy tests on his boys today.  hopefully they will be fine, if not, or if they come back terrible then it may be donor for us.     we both had karyotype tests too, all 4 tests cost £1000!!!!!


----------



## Karen26 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello again!

Good luck to Bobbi too - an exciting time!       

I got a reply from the lady at herts, she did say that we were entitled to another couple of goes on the NHS if we're eligible, which is fab news!   At least we had fertility probs at the right time!!  

I guess if this tx doesn't work we will have a follow-up consultation in Jan and will bring it up then.

But I reckon we'll pay for a round of FET first, like you say, doesn't seem wise to waste a full cycle on it..

All the best to you all

Karenxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 15 December 2008 * 



There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong!

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Jameson777   
Bobbi3  
Devilinya  
ELondon  
Emlapem  
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Englishsetter 
Sudsy 
bobbymole 
christinen 
laura2 
helenff 
Gillydaffodil 
pushoz 
Peaches V 
Supriya 
Natalie.e 
Karen26 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

* Natalie.e * on 2ww PUPO PUPO testing??
* Karen26 * on 2ww PUPO PUPO testing?
*Allisa * currently d/r scan on 2 October news? 
*Cookie66 * EC 17 Oct 08 update?  
* bobbymole * official test date 8/11 News??  

*LADIES IN LIMBO   *  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*ellenld * IVF early 2009 
*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 13th
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF hopefully Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 coord appt 27 Nov 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* Mrs GG * HSG 21 Oct coord appt January 09 
* Roxy x * coord appt 6 Nov 
* helenff * 1st appt week beg 24 Nov 08 possible tx early 09 
* laura2 * waiting for first appt 
* Gillydaffodil * waiting for appt probably Feb 09
*Gaye *-Appt with Mr Trew 4 Dec looking at Feb/March 09 for next tx
* Supriya * Coord appt 2 Dec looking for tx in Jan/Feb 09 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

* christinen * BFN 10/11   
*mini mouse * low beta (29) so sad to announce arrival of the old witch 
*Roxy x * non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
SarahTM [/] hopefully tx before Christmas depending on the old witch 
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  BFN 25/11 
 Devilinya  Chemical pregnancy confirmed Dec 08 
 ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08 
 Bobbi3  EC 12 December abnormal fertilization 

MUMMIES TO BE    

 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08    
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 next scan 9 Feb 09
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. NEWS   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? NEWS   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

biddy2  Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy - BFN Oct 08, Lister   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry hall of fame late but K has had conjunctivitis cold and vomitting. I had to leave work on Tuesday to pick her up.  Then yesterday I got a nasty cold so have been off the computer for days.

Welcome new 2ww'ers

Bobbi have posted elsewhere but you know I am sending major loads of   and  your way.
Hope to update again Monday when I am hoping I can post good news from both of us....

Right gonna have a bath now coz Im knackered....


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Mini: My GP will only refer my NHS tx at HH or Chelsea and West...So will be back at HH if unsuccessful in Jan/Feb    

Wow no AF?! I thought I was the only one on the planet waiting for my AF since failed cycle as mine was seriously late!!   I hope it comes very soon to start planning for your next tx   

All the best for DH's boys   They should be with that price    

Secret B


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Bobbi: So sorry about your egg Hun...   I hope they offer you a solution and an action plan for your next tx at the f-up 

It's good you're keeping yourself busy even though you've been trying to avoid the tidy up/decorating  

I did the same thing...during the tx I didn't lift a finger to do anything and was in the process of decorating flat...Well the place was a tip at the end of it all as DH didn't lift a finger   so when the tx didn't work out I started to clean up and decorate again to keep me busy... I'm trying to paint the kitchen before xmas dinner   

Secret xx


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Bobbi, i'm sorry about ur egg hun  

hopefully next time will be more postive result  

Natsi


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Bobbi - sorry to hear about your egg


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobbi- sorry to hear about your fert issues  . It's easy to think that the 2ww is the big hurdle when acually getting to ET is equally as difficult. 

Good luck with the decorating & your follow up  

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bobbi - At least you tried hun, as if you didn't you would always be wondering,    Hopefully they will change your protocol or your drugs.  

I don't envy you in your decorating!!!


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

she's here!

My baby girl has finally arrived! She was seven years in the making and nine months in the growing and she is all my dreams come true.
I was admitted to hospital with pre-eclampsia on the 6th and they tried to start induction but it didn't work so she was delivered by caesarian on Monday, eight days before her due date. She weighed 8lbs2oz. We're home now and snuggling in for Christmas. We have named her Nancy. She is very fancy.

Love and luck to all... those with babies and those still waiting. I shall try to catch up with all the news later in the week.

Biddy xx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Biddy!! Congrats  on your baby girl Nancy   

I wish you a healthy recovery and a wonderful xmas with your well deserved pressie  
(Note to self, write out xmas list for father christmas for next year...dreams can come true   )

Secret B
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bobbi,   I am very sorry to hear your news.  

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Biddy, congratulations on the birth of your baby girl  

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Ah Biddy, thats fab news!! lovely name and a fab weight,  Hope all is well.  What a great xmas this will be!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

bobbi3 said:


> My DH made me laugh though . When I explained that they had told me it was abnormal fertilisation he said, "one of my boys must have got confused and tried to do a bit of bum s-e-x"


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Bobbi - sorry it wasn't to be this time.

Biddy - Congratulations!! Fancy Nancy is my daughter's 2nd fave book - she is dying to know a real live Nancy!

bettyx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Bobbi - sorry to hear your news, your DH comment did make me laugh!!

Biddy - Many congratulations on the safe arrival of Nancy 

Well done to all our recent BFPs - it's amazing to see so many twins are due!!!

I've had my follow up with my GP and all the tests were negative so there appears to be no reason for my late miscarriage.  I'm also being referred to Dr ******* as I want to make sure we aren't missing anything before we go ahead with our next FET.

Lots of luck for 2009 to all the lovely HH ladies

Scooter


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Bobbi - very sorry to hear your news.
It's lovely you and your DH can maintain a good sense of humour at this difficult time. 

We were diagnoised as unexplained, so when all 5 of my eggs were fertilised my DH decided his swimmers were just shy and had needed the introduction which HH gave them!

Biddy, fantastic news  
A huge warm welcome into the world to Nancy, you are all going to have such a perfect Christmas.

Big hello's to everyone, esp Secret Broody - thanks for asking how I'm doing.
Got my 35 week growth scan tomorrow and will hopefully get a date in the diary - I'm dying to know how and when!! Sooner rather than later hopefully, it is becoming a struggle now due to my enormous bulk!

EBW - I think you have your 12 week scan tomorrow, if so 'Good Luck' 

xxx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls....

Bobbi - so sorry for your outcome this week   I am still pleased you gave it a go so you dont have the what if's - very brave hun and good luck for next go xxxx

Scooter -     I really dont know what to say 

We went for our 12w dating scan today, sadly we have lost one of our twinnies quite early on but saw one healthy bubba for 12 weeks so we have mixed feelings today, sad but happy at the same time....

EBW - can you change me on the hall of fame please hun, were you having a scan today also


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Jameson - sorry to hear of the loss of one of your twins, you must be going through some strange emotions today  

Bobbie, 37 weeks is the earliest they'll bring them on so between Christmas and New Year - unless spontaneous labour occurs before then. I do hope so as I am really struggling to carry them now, today's growth scan shows estimated weights of 6lb 5 oz and 7lb 8oz.

They are going to be enourmous by the time I have them!

x


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Northern - Bless you, they are very good weights, you must be so uncomfortable.... 
Not long now hun hang in there xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Northen Fox, excellent weights!  even though you must be soooooooooo uncomfortable  

Future Mummy


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Trying to get rid of this awful cold, blimey it is lingering!

Bobbi - so sorry to hear your treatment was unsuccessful this time hun, I had been   for you and them eggies of yours. My thoughts are with you and your DH    good luck with the decorating  

Biddy -    on the birth of Nancy wishing you and your family much health and happiness. 

EBW - Jo, how did the scan go today?

Jameson -   so sorry to hear you lost one of your twins, how emotional for you both. My thoughts are with you hun.  

Northern Fox - Wow 35 weeks, doesn't time fly! great to hear you are nearly there! how did your scan go today?

Scooter -   trying to think of what to type but I really can't.....  

I am going to fax my beta HCG result (which is 4) back to hammersmith tomorrow, I've been having them requesed by my GP but done at my local hospital (QEII) HH seem to be ok with this, so I hope to get a follow up appt in January  

 to everyone or any one i've missed.

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Devilinya: Same as me- I'm feeling terrible need to shake it off this week- I don't want the sniffles during xmas dins  

Bobbi: That was soo funny   . Its great you and DH have an excellent sense of humour during your journey- It keeps you sane  

scooter: Good luck with your referral!!

Northern F: You're always in my thoughts, I wish you all the best hun and I'm so happy to read that your twins are in excellent health and weights...I do feel for you on carrying them around...It must be quite a strain...my girlfriend is pg and EDD is 2nd Feb 09 and she is already complaining that she cannot bear to walk and pressure on her groin etc...and she is carrying one!!   

Oh I'm also chuffed as your twins will be amazing capricorns like moi  

Jameson: So sorry of your loss...It must have been a mixed bag of emotions for you  ..But happy to know you still have a healthy beany on board..

Nothing to report from me. I have my f-up with HH on Thurs...so we'll see what happens

Hugs to everyone else  

Secret B x


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Bobbi - so sorry to hear your news hun.  Have been thinking of you.  But on the positive side - if the dr said the quality of the egg was good, I would say things look very hopeful for you next time round.  I reckon now that DH's swimmers have had some practice, they will go in the right way next time!!  Hope you have a lovely Xmas and take some time out to recover from this tx.

Jameson - so sorry about your precious twinnie, sending all my love your way.  You really must be a bag of emotions at the moment, and I'm sure that the hormones don't help.  But you still have your lovely beanie, and thanks for posting the great scan pic - it's so clear, and he/she looks absolutely perfect.

Biddy - welcome to the beautiful Nancy.  What a gorgeous name and I am sure she is just as lovely.  I expect you are spending a lot of time just staring at her at the moment - enjoy!!

Northern F - oh my goodness you are just about ready to drop!  hope all going well and you are getting some time to put your aching feet up.  If you haven't taken many photos of yourself yet, I would really recommend that you do - you will never believe that you were so huge - we took quite a few in the last few days and it makes me laugh just thinking of them.

EBW/mystery person, whoever you are, am sending you all the luck in the world!  And I think it must have worked cos I've just stubbed my toe on the kitchen table and spilt my cuppa down my white t shirt.

Gotta go and clean up the mess I've just made!  love to all,
Ali
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

Whizzing by as running a bath.

Jameson big   to you hon. So sorry to read of your lost bean. thinking of you

welcome little miss Nancy.  Biddy congrats!

 to anyone else who needs it.  I kind of did the HoF last night but i was so short on time may have missed loads.

My scan was fine, one wriggly beanie. Here is hoping all the kidney stone drugs havent affected him/her.....

I am officially "outed" at work, noone was surprised as i am already showing....


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

EBW - nice to see your ticker!!   

we went to see mr T today. our karyotype tests weren't back yet but he rang them and they said they look ok but they would phone him later and then he would write to us.  My bloods are ok from gp., so just waiting for dna frag, which might be next week or week after.  Praying If everything is ok then we start cycle middle of jan on day 9 of cycle.  antagonist protocol.   

Con wants to go to blast if we have enough embies     I found out my FSH is 3.5!!!!!!!!!!    con said that was fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

We also got our notes as we were going to change clinics, but decided not too, i had a quick look and the last time we saw him there was some confusion on whether we had paid for the follow up appt within our tx package.  I was told it was included but it wasn't.  anyway we paid it eventually and i looked in the notes today and he had written "patient does not want to pay for consultation!?!"  in big letters!!!!!!!!!!!     He didn't say anything today about it.  if he had then i would of told him he will lose our 6k and go else where!!  there was 2 couples with a child each there today, they looked like they were haveing other tx, i said to DH that that is good advertisment for the clinic.    

I got my script and booked our co-ordination meeting for jan 15th.  we signed the consent forms too.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169625.0


----------

